# التعريف بمقرر الهندسة المدنية اللطيف



## إسلام علي (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
كثيراً ما يـُـسأل عن المواد التي يدرسها الطالب في كلية الهندسة
وجدت شرح لها وتفصيل ـ هو مقرر جامعة الإسكندرية كلية الهندسة المدنية
وهذا هو

الهندسة (Engineering) هى المهنة التى تطبق فيها المعرفة بالعلوم الأساسية (الرياضيات، الفيزياء، الكيمياء، وغيرها) بجانب المعرفة المكتسبة من خلال الدراسة الهندسية والخبرة والممارسة من أجل تطوير وابتكار الطرق والأساليب والآلات والأجهزة للاستخدام الأمثل لمواد وموارد وقوى الطبيعة لنفع المجتمع البشرى.

أقسام الهندسة المدنية الأربعة [في جامعة الإسكندرية] (الهندسة الإنشائية – الهندسة الصحية – هندسة الري والهيدروليكا – هندسة الموصلات) .

المساحة والطبوغرافيا-1

المساحة وأقسامها، أساسيات المساحة، الرفع بإستخدام أدوات القياس الطولى، الرفع بإستخدام البوصلة المنشورية، الرفع بإستخدام اللوحة المستوية، قياس الزوايا الأفقية والرأسية، الترافرسات المفتوحة والمقفولة والموصلة، شبكات الترافرس وضبطها، المساحة التفصيلية وترتيب الخرائط، توقيع المشروعات، حساب المساحات وتقسيم الأراضى، المساحة البحرية.

الرسم المدنى-1

مقدمة وتعريف بأنواع المنشآت المدنية، الطوب وطرق البناء، مبانى الطوب ومجالات إستخدامها، الحوائط الساندة بجميع أنواعها سواء كانت من الطوب أو من الخرسانة العادية أو من الخرسانة المسلحة، أكتاف الكبارى والدعائم، منشآت الرى من برابخ وسحارات وبدالات وهدارات وكبارى، دراسة قطاعات المجارى المائية وتأثير تغيير مناسيبها على أشكال القطاعات، قطاعات الطرق وتقاطعاتها، المنحنيات البسيطة والمركبة والرأسية وإستخداماتها.


الجيولوجيا الهندسية

تعريف الجيولوجيا الهندسية ونشأة الأرض، أنواع الصخور، الأشكال البنائية للصخور، الخواص الطبيعية والهندسية للصخور، قطاعات التربة، المياه تحت الأرضية، جيولوجية الأنفاق، السدود والخزانات وعلاقتها بخواص التربة، الطرق السيزمية للمسح الجيولوجى، الخرائط الجيولوجية.


المساحة والطبوغرافيا-2

الميزانية الهندسية، الميزانية الدقيقة، الميزانية البارومترية، الميزانية الهيدروستاتيكية، الميزانية بالليزر، القطاعات الرأسية، الخرائط الكنتورية، حساب الحجوم، الكميات فى الأعمال الترابية، مسافات النقل ومنحنى التوزيع الكمى، تسوية الأراضى.


الرسم المدنى-2

مداخل ومخارج الكبارى، كبارىعقود المبانى، كبارى من الخرسانة المسلحة، الكبارى الخشبية، الكبارى الحديدية، كبارى البرابخ من المواسير، قطاعات وتقاطعات السكك الحديدية، التصميم الهندسى للسلالم، المنشآت المعدنية من جمالونات وهياكل وخزانات ووصلاتها بالمسامير أو اللحام، المنشآت المعدنية من القطاعات المفرغة، المنشآت الخرسانية من كمرات وبلاطات وأعمدة وحوائط وكيفية تشكيل الحديد بها، الأساسات السطحية سواء كانت منفصلة أو مشتركة أو شريطية وطرق ربطها، الممرات الملاحية وحواجز الأمواج ومنشآت التراكى.


تخطيط النقل وهندسة المرور

ديناميكا الحركة لوسائل النقل المختلفة، مبادىء تخطيط النقل (الهدف، مراحل التخطيط، النماذج الرياضية، التقييم الفنى والإقتصادى والبيئى، النقل العام: نظم النقل العام، إحتياجات النقل العام، التخطيط الأمثل للنقل العام داخل المدن، المسارات، المحطات، الخطوط، وحدات السير، السعة والتشغيل وجداول المسير)، نقل البضائع (نظم نقل البضائع، سلسلة نقل البضائع، معدات المناولة، التخزين، المحطات، السعة ومبادىء التشغيل)، النقل والبيئة(الضوضاء، العوادم، متطلبات البيئة لتخطيط النقل)، هندسة المرور(مبادىء الحركة ومستوى الخدمة، جمع وتحليل البيانات، التقاطعات بدون إشارات ضوئية، التقاطعات ذات الإشارات الضوئية، إنتظار السيارات، إحتياجات ومرافق المشاه والدراجات، مبادىء التخطيط الهندسى لشبكات ومرافق المرور، الأمان المرورى، إدارة المرور).


المساحة والفوتوجرامترى-3

المساحة التاكيومترية: الطرق المختلفة للقياس التاكيومترى، تعيين معدلات الإنحدار، قياس المسافة الكهرومغناطيسى ومصادر الأخطاء به وتصحيحاته، جهاز المحطة المتكاملة، تحديد الموضع المساحى بالأقمار الصناعية، المنحنيات الأفقية البسيطة (أجزاء وعناصر المنحنى البسيط وطرق التخطيط)، المنحنيات المركبة والعكسية (أجزاؤها وعناصرها وطرق التخطيط)، المنحنيات الرأسية (أجزاؤها وعناصرها البسيطة والمركبة)، نظرية الأخطاء (معايير دقة الأرصاد، نظرية جاوس، الإحتمالات، الطرق المختلفة لضبط الأرصاد)، المساحة التصويرية (أنواع المساحة التصويرية وأغراضها، عناصر المساحة الجوية، الكاميرا الجوية: أنواعها، معايرتها)، الصور الجوية الرأسية (الإزاحات، الموزيك وأنواعه، تنفيذ المساحة الجوية، أزواج الصور والقياس من الصور المجسمة وأجهزة القياس، الصور المائلة، أجهزة التوقيع وإنتاج الخرائط، المساحة التصويرية الرقمية).


هندسة السكك الحديدية

مقدمة عامة، ديناميكية الحركة (المقاومات التى تصادفها القطارات، تحديد السرعة القصوى للمحافظة على سرعة تجارية محددة، الإنحدار الحاكم، التسارع والتناقص، الفرامل ومسافة الرباط)، السكة (أساس السكة، قطاع التزليط وتصميمه، الفلنكات، القضبان، وسائل تثبيبت القضبان بالفلنكات وربط القضبان بعضها البعض، الإجهادات المؤثرة على السكة)، التخطيط (الميل العرضى للسكة فى المنحنيات، إرتفاع الظهر عن البطن، منحنيات الإنتقال وطرق تنفيذها، عناصر التخطيط، القطاعات الطولية والعرضية)، تفريعات السكك (المفاتيح، التقاطعات، التحاويل، المقصات، التخطية، المفصلات، المقاسات التخطيطية للتفريعات، التفريعات)، المحطات (محطات الركاب، محطات البضائع، تخطيط المحطات، تخطيط وتصميم محطات الفرز، أحواش العربات)، الإشارات (تطور الإشارات فى مصر، أنواع الإشارات الميكانيكية، خلوات السكك وضمان أمن الحركة بين أقسام البلوك، وسائل تأمين الحركة، الإشارات الكهربائية، أقسام البلوك الأوتوماتيكية، الموجة الخضراء، إشارات الكابينة، التحكم المركزى، التحكم الأوتوماتيكى فى مسير القطارات).


هندسة الموانى والمنشآت البحرية

الأمواج (التنبؤ بخصائص الأمواج، تغير خواص الموجة مع العمق، إنكسار وإنتشار الأمواج، القوى الناتجة عن صدمة الموجة، المد والجزر والتيارات البحرية)، تخطيط الموانى (المساحة المائية والأرضية وأنواع الأرصفة)، تخطيط وتصميم حواجزالأمواج (الكومية، الحائطية، الخليطة، الطافية، الغاطسة، المؤقتة)، تصميم حوائط الأرصفة التثاقلية (الكتل، الحائط ذو الأكتاف، القيسونات)، تصميم حوائط الأرصفة من الستائر اللوحية بأنواعها، تصميم السقالات البحرية المحمولة على الخوازيق البحرية.


هندسة الطرق

تصنيف التربة للطرق، دمك التربة، الصرف وضبط نسبة الرطوبة، قياس قوة التربة لأغراض تصميم الرصف، طرق تثبيت التربة، تصميم الرصف المرن والصلب، المواد الأسفلتية الساخنة والباردة، المكادام الأسفلتى، أعمال معالجة السطح، التصميم الهندسى (تصنيف الطرق، أحجام المرور، دراسة وتحليل السعة، تصميم القطاع العرضى، مسافات الرؤية، التخطيط الرأسىللطرق، التخطيط الأفقى للطرق)، تقاطعات الطرق (التقاطع فى نفس المستوى، فصل المستويات)، الطرق والبيئة (الضوضاء- العادم).


المشروع

يقوم الطالب تحت إشراف أعضاء هيئة التدريس بإعداد مشروع البكالوريوس في أحد التخصصات بالقسم والتى يعلن عنها سنويا.


تطبيقات الحاسبات فى الهندسة المدنية

مبادىء البرمجة بلغة فورتران، أنظمة الحاسبات الحديثة (الحاسبات الشخصية، شبكات الحاسبات، إنترنت، نظم التشغيل، البرمجة)، تطبيقات فى الهندسة المدنية (تطبيقات إحصائية، تطبيقات عددية، تطبيقات فى إدارة المشروعات).


المساحة الجيوديسية

شبكات المثلثات ومواصفاتها، الإشتراطات الهندسية، المتانة، طرق ضبط شبكات المثلثات، شبكات التضليع، ضبط شبكات التضليع، الشبكات ذات الأرصاد المزدوجة وضبطها، الضبط بطريقة التغيير فى الإحداثيات، التقاطع الأمامى، التقاطع العكسى، الميزانيات المثلثية، شبكات الميزانيات الدقيقة، شكل الأرض، المنحنيات على سطح الأسفرويد، المواقع الجيوديسية، مساقط الخرائط.


تطبيقات التقنيات والأجهزة الحديثة فى المساحة

إستخدام الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية فى القياس للمسافات، التاكيومترية الإلكترونية، محطات الرصد المتكاملة، إستخدام الليزر فى تسوية الأرضى، إستخدام الليزر فى التوقيع الدقيق للمحاور، إستخدام التيودوليت الجيروسكوبى فى مساحة الأنفاق والمناجم، إستخدام النظام العالمى فى التثبيت الأفقى والرأسى بالأقمار الصناعية، نظم المعلومات الجغرافية.


التخطيط والتوقيع المساحى لمشروعات الهندسة المدنية

الإحداثيات وكيفية إيجادها، التقاطع الأمامى، التقاطع العكسى، تخطيط المشاريع الطولية بإستخدام الإحداثيات، التخطيط الطولى والعرضى للمنحنيات الأفقية البسيطة والمركبة والعكسية، التخطيط الطولى والعرضى لأنواع المنحنيات الإنتقالية، تخطيط المنحنيات الرأسية البسيطة والمركبة، تثبيت الروبيرات للمشاريع المختلفة، مساحة الأنفاق، الضبط الأفقى والرأسى لتقابل محاور الأنفاق، تخطيط خطوط السكك الحديدية، تخطيط الأعمال الإنشائية فى المواقع المائية، محاور الكبارى وأساساتها.


هندسة الشواطىء

حركة الأمواج والتيارات، إتزان خط الشاطىء، أسباب النحر والترسيب فى مناطق عدم الإتزان، حركة المواد الرسوبية، منشآت حماية الشواطىء، الألسنة البحرية، الحوائط الساندة والكتل، الحواجز الموازية الغاطسة والطافية والمتقطعة، تغيير خواص الموجة المتقدمة وتعديل جيولوجية قاع البحر، تكسية خط الشاطىء، المعادلات الوضعية والنظرية للحركة فى مناطق المنشآت البحرية، التغذية بالرمال.


تخطيط نظم النقل

تخطيط النقل على المستوى القومى، النقل على الطرق، دراسة الإحتياجات والمرافق، برامج الطرق، إدارة الطرق، النقل بالسكك الحديدية (نقل الركاب، نقل البضائع)، النقل الجوى (تخطيط المطارات، إدارة الحركة)، النقل المائى: (الملاحة الداخلية، الموانى، معدات المناولة، التخزين)، النقل بالأنابيب (نظم النقل بالأنابيب وفقاً لنوعية البضائع، عناصر التخطيط، التشغيل، أساليب تقييم نظم النقل).


إنشاء السكك الحديدية

تقنيات السكة- الجدول الزمنى لإنشاء السكة- طرق إنشاء السكك الحديدية- ماكينات إنشاء السكك الحديدية- أعمال أساس السكة- صرف السكة- أعمال قطاع التزليط- أعمال الفلنكات- إنشاء الخطوط الحديدية- تصميم السكة (طولياً وعرضياً)- لحام القضبان.


نظرية الإنشاءات-1

مقدمة، تعريف بالمجال، أنواع المنشاءات والركائز، أنواع الاحمال شروط الاتزان الاستاتيكى، حساب ردود الافعال، التعريف بالقوى الداخلية (القوى العمودية وقوى القص وعزوم الانحناء والالتواء)، القوى الداخلية فى الكمرات الافقية، الكوابيل، كمرات بسيطة، كمرات ممتدة الاطراف، العلاقات التفاضلية بين الاحمال والقوى الداخلية، الاستبدال والتصحيح، طريقة الكمرات الجزئية، القوى الداخلية فى الكمرات المائلة، القوى الداخلية فى الكمرات المفصلية المركبة طريقة الاجزاء الإنشائية وطريقة الفتحات الرئيسية، القوى الداخلية فى الاطارات، الاطارات البسيطة والمفصلية و المركبة والعقود، القوى الداخلية بأعضاء التركيبات الشبكية، الطرق التحليلية والطرق البيانية لايجاد القوى الداخلية بأعضاء الشبكيات البسيطة والمركبة والمجزئة ثانويا والكمرات الشبكية.


خواص المواد-1

الخواص الميكانيكية للمواد الهندسية، الاجهاد، الانفعال، المقاومة، الممطولية، المتانه، الرجوعية، ماكينات اختبار المواد وأجهزة المعايرة ومقاييس الانفعال، الشد الاستاتيكى المحورى، الخواص الميكانيكية فى الشد، شكل الكسر اختبارات الشد، الضغط الاستاتيكى، الخواص الميكانيكية فى الضغط، ميكانيكا الانهيار، الانحناء الاستاتيكى، الخواص الميكانيكية فى الانحناء فى حدود المرونه وفوق حدود المرونه، ميكانيكا الانهيار فى الانحناء، اختبار الانحناء القص الاستاتيكى والالتواء وميكانيكا الانهيار، الصلادة، اختبار الصلادة، احجار البناء وتقسيمات احجار البناء، استخدامات احجار البناء، خواص الاحجار، الاختبارات المختلفة للاحجار، ركام الخرسانة وأنواعه، خواص الركام التدرج الحبيبى وضبط الجوده، المساحة السطحية وتأثيرها على الخرسانة، الزيادة الحجمية للرمال، التفاعل القوى للركام، اختبارات الركام المختلفة، الاسمنت، مقدمة عن صناعة الاسمنت، التركيب الكيمائى وخواصة الكيميائية، خواص واختبارات أنواع الاسمنت المختلفة، الاخشاب أنواعها واستخدامها، اختباراتها، الطوب أنواعه واستخداماته خواصه، اختباراته، الجبس، أنواع الجبس، خواص الجبس الميكانيكية واستعمالاته، اختبارات الجبس، الجير، صناعته، خواص الجير،اختبارات الجير.


نظرية الانشاءات-2

خطوط التأثير للمنشآت المحددة استاتيكيا، خواص المساحات المستوية: المحاور الرئيسية وعزوم القصور الرئيسية، دائرة مور للقصور الرئيسية، دائرة مور للقصور، توزيع الاجهادات العمودية: الناتجة من العزوم حول محور واحد و حول محورين فى القطاعات المتماثلة وغير المتماثلة، القوى العمودية غير المحورية، نظرية لب القطاع، توزيع اجهادات القص: القص المباشر، القص فى الانحناء، القطاعات الخطية، سريان القص، مركز القص، القطاعات ذات المحاور غير الرئيسية، الالتواء: تطبيقات على الاعضاء ناقلة الحركة، الاجهادات والانفعالات المستوية: الاجهادات الرئيسية والاجهادات فى المستويات المائلة والتشابه بين الاجهادات والانفعالات، وردات الانفعال، الترخيم قى الكمرات: طريقة التكامل الثنائى، طريقة الاحمال المرنة، سهم الانحناء للكمرات ذات القطاعات المتغيرة، الانبعاج فى أعضاء الضغط (الاعمدة): الاحمال الحرجة للاعمدة المستوية المحملة محوريا، أعضاء الضغط المحملة باحمال غير محمورية واحمال جانبية.


إختبار مواد ونظرية إنشاءات

القوى و الإجهاد والانفعال، الاتزان الاستاتيكى، اختبار الشد وماكينات الاختبار، اختبار الضغط، اختبار الثنى، اختبارات القص واختبارات الالتواء، اختبار الصدم، اختبار التعب، اختبار الزحف، اختبارات الصلادة، أنواع الإنشاءات، الوصلات، عناصر الإنشاءات، منحنيات قوى القص وعزم الانحناء، تطبيقات على الكابولى والكمرات، الكمرات الغير محددة استاتيكياً، الجمالونات.


نظرية الإنشاءات – 5

استاتيكا القوى، مفعول الانفعالات الداخلية فى الاعتاب الكابولية والاعتاب المستوية، القوى الداخلية فى المسنمات (الجمالونات)، توزيعات الإجهاد العمودى وإجهاد القص، القواعد الخرسانية للآلات الكهربية وتأثير الاهتزازات عليها.


هندسة إنشائية-1

بيانات قوى القص وعزم الثنى للكمرات والهياكل والجمالونات، اختبارات وقياس الخواص الميكانيكية للمواد(اختبارات الشد البسيط, الضغط, القص, اللى, الثنى )، اختبارات الصدمات والصلادة، اختبارات الكمرة، الدوارة، قياس الانفعال.


خواص المواد واختبارها

اساسات تحليل الاجهادات، انواع تجارب اختبار المواد المتلفة وغير المتلفة، اختبار اللحامات، خواص علاقة الاجهاد والانفعال، الطرق التجريبية لتحليل الاجهادات.


نظرية الإنشاءات-3

تحليل المنشآت الغير محددة استاتيكيا بطريقة التجميع: الكمرات ذات القطاع المتغير والمرتكزة على ركائز مرنة، تحليل المنشآت الغير محددة استاتيكيا بطريقة العزوم الثلاثة: المنحنيات العظمى لقوى القص وعزوم الانحناء للكمرات الغير محددة استاتيكيا، طاقة الانفعال المرن، نظرية الشغل الافتراضى: حساب التشكلات فى المنشآت المحددة استاتسكسا الناتجة عن الاحمال وتغيرات درجة الحرارة.


نظرية الإنشاءات-4

تحليل المنشآت الغير محددة استاتيكيا بطريقة الشغل الافتراضى: الكمرات والاطارات والعقود والشبكيات والكمرات الشبكية، تأثير تحرك الركائز وتغير درجات الحرارة، تحليل المنشآت الغير محددة استاتيكيا بطريقة توزيع العزوم: معاملات الجساءة والتوزيع ونقل العزوم، عزوم النهايات المثبتة، المنشآت المقيدة جانبيا، طريقة النقل المتوالى، المنشآت الغير مقيدة جانبيا، الركائز المرنة، هبوط الركائز وتغير درجة الحرارة، خطوط التأثير للمنشآت الغير محددة استاتيكيا باستخدام طرق التحليل المختلفة.


خواص المواد-2

خواص الخرسانة الطازجة، التشغيلية والقوام، العوامل المؤثرة على خواص الخرسانة الطازجة، نزيف الخرسانة الطازجة، الهواء المحبوس، اختبارات الخرسانة الطازجة، صناعة الخرسانة، خلط الخرسانه، نقل الخرسانة، صب الخرسانة، وصلات الخرسانة، فك الشدات، تسوية وتشطيب سطح الخرسانة، تصميم الخلطات الخرسانية، طرق التصميم المختلفة، ماء الخلط مقدمة عن اضافات الخرسانة، المواد الملدنه، المواد المعجلة للشك، المواد المؤجله للشك، المواد المسببه للهواء المحبوس، مقدمة عن تحمل الخرسانة، نفاذية الخرسانة، المهاجمة بالكيماويات، صدأ الحديد، ماء البحر، التزهير، مقدمة عن انكماش وتمدد الخرسانة، معاير مرونة الخرسانة، زحف الخرسانة والعوامل المؤثرة عليها، مقاومة الخرسانة المتصلده، مقاومة الضغط، مقاومة شد الانفلاق، معاير الكسر، مقاومة التماسك مع حديد التسليح، مقاومة القص، ميكانيكا الانهيار، اختبارات الخرسانه المتصلده، اختبار الضغط، اختبار الانحناء، اختبار شد الانفلاق، اختبار التماسك بين الحديد والخرسانه، الصدم، احمال الصدم، الخواص الميكانيكية باحمال شد صدمى، الخواص الميكانيكية بأحمال صدم انحناء والتواء، اختبار تشاربى وايزود، زحف المعادن، تأثير درجات الحراره على الخواص الميكانيكية للمعادن، علاقة الزحف والزمن والاجهاد، الزحف فى الشد، استرخاء الاجهاد زحف الانحناء، الزحف فى الالتواء، اختبار الزحف، التعب، طبيعة الاحمال على المنشأت، أنواع الاجهادات المختلفة، حد التعب، الطرق الوضعية لمقاومة التعب، العوامل المؤثرة على مقاومة التعب، اختبارات التعب وردات الانفعال، الانفعال، الاجهاد، توزيع وردات الانفعال، استنتاج الاجهادات الرئيسية باستخدام وردات الانفعال، نظريات الانهيار.


نظرية الإنشاءات-6

المقرر يهدف الى دراسة المبادئ الانشائية الأولية للمنشآت المعمارية، المقرر مقدمة فى الطرق والنظريات الأساسية للنظم الأنشائية ومبادئ السلوك الأنشائى الخاص بأنظمة البناء مثل ردود الأفعال والأتزان والأستقرار والمتانة والجسائة، ويستعرض المقرر التحليل الاستاتيكى للقوى ودراسة القوى الداخلية والخارجية والحلول التحليلية فى حالة الأجسام المتماسكة المتزنة، طرق حساب ورسم اشكال القوى الداخلية مثل عزوم الأنحناء وقوة القص والقوى العمودية.


نظريات الإنشاءات-7

المقرر استكمال لدراسة المباءىء الانشائية الأولية للمنشآت المعمارية، ويشمل طرق حساب التشكلات الأنشائية وهبوط الكمرات المحددة استاتيكياً، المقرر مقدمة للمنشآت غير المحددة استاتيكياً وتحليل المنشاءات غير المحددة استاتيكياً بطريقة التجميع وطريقة العزوم الثلاثة، تحليل الأجهادات الداخلية فى بعدين ويتضمن انواع الأجهادات وخواص المساحات وتوزيع الأجهادات العمودية واجهادات القص واجهادات الألتواء وانبعاج الأعمدة.


خواص وإختبار المواد

يشتمل المقرر على دراسة مواد البناء المختلفة الغير معدنية مثل احجار البناء والطوب وركام الخرسانة والاسمنت والاخشاب والزجاج مع التغريف بانواعها وخواصها الفيزيقية والميكانيكية والاخيبارات المعملية التى تجرى عليها طبقا للمواصفات القياسية، ويتضمن المقرر التعريف بالالياف المركبة والرقائق ومواد البناء المعدنية مثل الصلب الطرى والصلب عالى المقاومة والحديد الزهر والنحاس والالمونيوم مع دراسة سلوك هذه المواد وخواصها الميكانيكية تحت تاثير الاحمال الاستاتيكية فى الشد والضغط المحورى والانحناء والقص وكذلك التعريف بصلادة المعادن وكيفية قياسها، ويتضمن المقرر التعريف بالاجهزة المستخدمة لاجراء الاختبارات مثل ماكينات الاختبار المختلفة واجهزة قياس الانفعال، ويعرف المقرر المواصفات القياسية للمواد مع مقدمة فى ضبط الجودة فى استخدام مواد البناء.


خرسانة مسلحة-1

اساسيات تصميم الخرسانة المسلحة، مراجعة مختصره للمواد الداخلة فى الخرسانة المسلحة مع التركيز على الخواص الميكانيكية لحديد التسليح والخرسانة المتصلده، متطلبات وطرق التصميم، التصميم بطريقة اجهادات التشغيل والحالات الحديه ومعاملات الامان للمواد والاحمال، سلوك القطاعات الخرسانية المعرضه للانحناء فى حالات ما قبل التشريخ وما بعده وعند المقاومه القصوى، تصميم القطاعات المعرضه للانحناء (طريقتى اجهادات التشغيل والحالة الحديه) نماذج الانهيار والتصميم لتأثير القص، التماسك طول الانتقال والرباط وأطوال وصلات اسياخ التسليح، تصميم القطاعات المعرضه للاحمال المحوريه والتأثير المتداخل لقوى الضغط والانحناء


ميكانيكا التربة-1

الخواص الأساسية للتربة: علاقات الوزن/الحجم، التدرج الحبيبى، عناصر الطين، قوام التربة المتماسكة، تصنيف التربة، دمك التربة: نظرية الدمك واختبار بروكتور، الدمك فى الموقع، اختبارات الكثافة الحقلية.النفاذية: قانون دراسى، نفاذية التربة الطبقية، التجارب المعملية، التجارب الحقلية، الإجهادات المؤثرة: الإجهادات الكلية والمتعادلة والمؤثرة التغير فى الاجهادات الكلية، التربة المشبعة جزئيا، المص فى التربة، مقاومة القص للتربة: أسس الإنهيار، مقاومة القص للتربة الحبيبية، نسبة الفراغات الحرجة مقاومة القص للتربة المتماسكة، الحساسية والخواص غير المتماثلة للطين، التجارب المعملية (القص المباشر، ثلاثى المحاور، الضغط غير المحور، جهاز المروحة المعملى)، التجارب الحقلية (الاختراق القياسى، الإستاتيكى والديناميكى، القص المروحى)، برنامج الإختبارات المعملية‎: وزن وحدة الحجوم، المحتوى المائى، الوزن النوعى وحدود أتربرج، الدمك، النفاذية، مقاومة القص ( القص المباشر، الضغط غير المحصور، وجهاز المروحة المعملى)، السريان: النظرية، شبكة السريان، النماذج الحسابية، التحليل العددى، التربة غير المتجانسة، التربة غير المتماثلة، السدود الترابية، قوى السريان، ضغط التربة الجانبى: الضغوط الايجابية والسلبة والساكنة، نظرية رانكين، نظرية الاسفين العامة، معادلة كولوم، الضغط الجانبى نتيجة احمال سطحية، اتزان الميول: الميول الممتدة (الجافة، المشبعة، ظروف التشبع)، تحليل الاتزان عند واوية احتكاك داخلى، صفر، تحليل الاتزان للتربة ذات الاحتكاك والتماسك، انشاء الميول، تحسين اتزان الميول، الاجهادات تحت الاحتمال السطحية: نظرية المرونة (حمل مركز، حمل خطى، حمل منتظم) على (مسطحات سريطية، دائرية ومستطيلة)، شكل نيومارك، بصيلة الاجهادات، تأثير الطبقات، الانضغاط والتصلب: خواص الانضغاط، اختبار الاودوميتر، نظرية ترزكى للتصلب، الهبوط الناتج عن التصلب، درجة التصلب، الانضغاط الثانوى، معامل التصلب، استكشاف الموقع: برنامج الاستكشاف، الطرق المختلفة، اخذ العينات، المياه الارضية، قطاع الجسة، تقرير التربة، اختبار الموقع.


هندسة إنشائية-2

إنشاءات معدنية: يهدف المقرر الى تقديم أسس تصميم المنشأت المعدنية، ويتناول المواضيع التالية:مواد الإنشاء، معايير وأسس التصميم، الأحمال، الإجهادات المسموح بها، تصميم أعضاء الشد، إتزان المنشآت المعدنية تحت تأثير الأحمال الجانبية، إتزان المنشآت المعدنية متعددة الطوابق، إنبعاج الأعمدة، تصميم الأعضاء المعرضة لقوى ضغط محورى، تصميم الكمرات، تصميم الوصلات المسمارية والملحومة، تصميم الشكالات، استخدام منحنيات تصميم الأعمدة لاختيار قطاعات الأعمدة المفتوحة و الأنبوبية، إستخدام منحنيات تصميم الكمرات لاختيار قطاعات الكمرات المركبة والكمرات ذات الفتحات بالأعصاب وألواح الصاج المعرج للأرضيات.


هندسة إنشائية-3

أ- الخرسانة المسلحة: يهدف المقرر الى تقديم أسس تصميم المنشأت الخرسانية والمعدنية الخرسانة المسلحة: اسس تصميم المنشات الخرسانية، تحليل وتصميم القطاعات المعرضة للانحناء، توزيع الاحمال، تفاصيل تسليح الكمرات، البلاطات المصمتة، الاعمدة، السلالم، الاطارات المحددة استاتيكيا، البلاطات ذات الاعصاب والبلوكات المفرغة، شبكة الكمرات البلاطات المسطحة، وصلات الوحدات الانشائية سابقة الصب. ب- ميكانيكا التربة والاساسات: يهدف المقرر للتعريف بخواص وميكانيكا التربة واختبار وتصميم الاساسات الخواص الأساسات للتربة: تصنيف التربة ، دمك التربة، انتقال الاجهادات خلال التربة، انضغاط التربة، نظرية التدعيم، الضغط الجانبى للتربة، تصميم القواعد الضحلة، الاساسات الخازوقية، الحوائط السائدة، أبحاث التربة بالموقع واختيار نوع الاساس المناسب.


تحليل إنشائى بالطرق الحديثة

دراسة المصفوفات: الجساءة والانثنائية للاعضاء الانشائية، التحليل الانشائى بالمصفوفات: مصفوفات الجساءة لاعضاء المنشآت المختلفة (المستوية والفراغية)، معادلة الجساءة العامة للمنشأ، جالات الحدود، حساب القوى الداخلية بالاعضاء، تأثير تحرك الركائز وتغير درجات الحرارة، دراسة خطوط التأثير، استخدام الحاسب الآلى فى تحليل المنشآت باستخدام طريقة الجساءة، استخدام البرامج المتداولة لحل المنشآت.


هندسة مواد متقدمة

البوليمرات والايبوكسيات، الخرسانة البولمرية، انواعها، خواصها، تطبيقاتها، الالياف وانواعها المختلفة، الخرسانة ذات الالياف، خاص الخرسانة ذات الالياف، صناعة وتطبيقات الخرسانية ذات الالياف، نظريات الانهيار للخرسانة ذات الالياف، الالياف فى الضغط، الشد، الانحناء، القص، المواد المركبة (Ferro-Cement)، سلوك المواد المركبة، تحت تأثير الاجهاد المختلفة، مقدمة عن نظريات المواد المركبة، الركام الخفيف، الركام الطبيعى والصناعى، الخرسانة الخفيفة، خرسانة العزل، خرسانة القواطع، الخرسانة الانشائية، خواص الخرسانة الخفيفة، تصميم الخلطات للخرسانة الخفيفة، نظريات الانهار تحت الاجهاد المختلفة، الخرسانة الكتلية والخرسانة الثقيلة، خرسانة خاصة (الخرسانة الحرارية، الخرسانة عديمة الانكماش)، السيرميك، مقدمة من المواصفات المصرية والدولية.


تصميم المنشآت الصناعية والمبانى العالية

الأسس التى تحكم اختيار النظم الإنشائية، الأنواع المختلفة للهياكل الخرسانية للصالات المتسعه للمنشات الصناعية و المبانى العامه، التفاصيل الخاصة بالمنشات، الهياكل، الهياكل العقديه، النظم الإنشائية التى توفر اضاءه غير مباشره، الاسقف الإنشائية المزدوجة، النظم الإنشائية للمبانى العالية، تصميم المبانى الخرسانية تحت تأثير الاحمال العرضية (احمال الرياح والزلازل)، ترميم وتدعيم المنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة.


منشآت معدنية-1

مواد الأنشاء ومعايير وأسس التصميم والاحمال والاجهادات المسموح بها، الاتزان والانبعـاج، تصميم أعضاء الشد، تصميم الأعضاء المعرضة لقوى ضغط محورى، تصميم الكمرات، تصميم الاعمدة المعرضة لقوى ضغط غير محورية، تصميم الجمالونات والهياكل، الوصلات المسمارية والملحومة، الشكالات والركانز، مقدمة لتصميم المنشأت ذات الجدار الرقيق، المنشأت الصناعية والاوناش، المبانى العالية وذات البحور الواسعة، مقدمة لتصميم المشأت بطريقة معاملات الاحمال والمقاومة القصوى.


خرسانة مسلحة-2

نظم وتصميم الارضيات والاسقف الخرسانية، حالات حدود التشغيل، حد سهم الانحناء، حد التشريخ، تصميم واعداد التفاصيل لنظم البلاطات والاسقف، البلاطات المصمتة وذات القوالب المفرغة وذات الاعصاب (لبلاطات ذات الاتجاه الواحد والاتجاهين)، الكمرات الشبكية والبلاطات المعصبة، البلاطات والالواح اللالواح اللاكمرية، مقارنة بين النظم المختلفة لتصميم الأسقف، تصميم وتفاصيل الكمرات الحامله للاسقف، اللى فى الأعضاء الخرسانية، السلالم، اختيار النظم الإنشائية، تصميم واعداد الرسومات التفصيلية، تصميم الاعمدة والحوائط والقواعد والمنشأت الهيكلية، تصميم الاعمدة النحيفة (مقيدة وعير مقيدة)، تصميم الحوائط الخرسانية المسلحة، تصميم القواعد الخرسانية المسلحة، النظم الإنشائية وتصميم واعداد التفاصيل للهياكل الخرسانية البسيطة.


تصميم كبارى خرسانية

تعريف بالخرسانة سابقة الإجهاد – خواص المواد المستخدمة وأنواعها – أنظمة سبق الإجهاد – أنواع فواقد سبق الإجهاد وطرق حسابها – التحليل الإنشائي للقطاعات الخرسانية سابقة الإجهاد – تصميم القطاعات المعرضة إلى عزوم إنحناء سابقة الشد وذات الشد اللاحق وحسابات الترخيم – التصميم لمقاومة إجهاد القص والتماسك وتصميم أماكن الربط ونهايات الكمرات – توزيع الكابلات على طول الكمرات البسيطة والكابولية.


منشآت معدنية-2

تصميم المنشآت بطريقة اللدونة، معاملات الاحمال والمقاومة القصوى الاعضاء وطرق التحليل اللدن، مقاومة وسلوك الهياكل واعضائها بعد حدود المرونة، المنشآت المدرفلة على البارد، تصميم الاعضاء المعرضة لقوى ضغط محورى والكمرات والاعمدة الكمرية والوصلات، التفاصيل الانشائية.


هندسة الأساسات

قدرة التحمل للأساسات السطحية: تعاريف (قدرة التحمل القصوى، المسموح بها، الكلية والصافية، تفاعل الأساس والتربة، المعادلات المختلفة لقدرة التحمل قدرة التحمل بناء على الاختبارات الحقلية (الإختراق القياسى، المخروط الديناميكى والاستاتيكى، لوح التحميل)، هبوط الأساسات السطحية: الهبوط اللحظى والهبوط طويل المدى، الهبوط الكلى والمتفاوت، الهبوط المسموح به، تصميم الأساسات السطحية: أنواع الأساسات (منفصلة، شريطية، مشتركة، الشدادات) عمق التأسيس، قدرة التحمل، التصميم الإنشائى (طريقة الاجهاد التشغيلى و الاجهاد الأقصى)، إنشاء الأساسات، برنامج الإختبارات المعملية: اختبار التصلب اختبار ثلاثى المحاور، انشاء الأساسات: طرق الحفر، معدات الحفر، التصميم الإنشائى لدعائم الحفر، تصريف المياه من الموقع، عزل الأساسات، تشييد الأساسات تحت المياه، الحوائط الساندة: أنواعها، أسس التصميم والانشاء للحوائط التثاقلية، الحوائط اللوحية، الحوائط الخرسانية، الحوائط المفتوحة، التربة المسلحة، أكتاف الكبارى والدعائم، الأساسات الخازوقية: تصنيفها، مواد الإنشاء، معدات الإنشاء، سلوك الخوازيق تحت تأثير الأحمال الحمل الأقصى لخازوق مفرد، الحمل السلبى للاحتكاك، الخوازيق المقاومة للرفع لأعلى، قدرة التحمل للخوازق بالعلاقات الديناميكية، تجارب التحميل، سلوك مجموعات الخوازيق، التصميم الإنشائى للوسائد.


هندسة التشييد

الشدات والفرم، معدات التشييد والهندسة المدنية، الكسارات، معدات الخرسانة، معدات المقاومة، التنسيق بين المعدات المختلفة، صب الخرسانة لوسائل التشييد الخاصة، طرق التشييد المختلفة.


إدارة المشرعات الهندسية

انواع المشاريع الهندسية، مقدمة فى بحوث العمليات، تعاريف اساسية، تطبيقات بحوث العمليات فى المشروعات الهندسية، الخوارزمات، البرمجة الخطية، الحل البيانى، عناصر النمذجة الرياضية، نمذجة مشاكل المشروعات الهندسية، تخصيص الموارد النادرة، تحليل الحساسية للحل الامثل، الحل الجبرى، الصورة القياسية لنماذج البرمجة الخطية، طريقة سمبلكس، حالات خاصة فى تطبيق طريقة سمبلكس، تحليل الحساسية للحل الامثل، مشاكل النقل، تطبيقات نماذج النقل فى مشروعات الهندسة، طرق الحل الرياضى، مشاكل التخصيص، تطبيقات نماذج التخصيص فى المشروعات الهندسية، طرق الحل الرياضى، الشبكات، تحديد اقل مسافة على الشبكات، تحديد اقصى استفادة من الطرق المتاحة، البرمجة الديناميكية، عناصر النمذجة للبرمجة الديناميكية، امثلة تطبيقية على البرمجة الديناميكية، طرق الحل الرياضى، استخدام البرمجيات المتخصصة، المدخلات دليل المستخدم، المخرجات، مشروعات تطبيقية، حالة دراسية لمشروعات هندسية.


ميكانيكا التربة-2

اتزان الميول فى حالة تصريف وعدم تصريف المياه، اعمال نزح المياه: النزح السطحى، نظام آبار الترشيح، نظام الآبار الضحلة، نظام الآبار العميقة، التكوينات المرحلية، هبوط الارض اثناء تخفيض المياه الارضية، تصميم المرشحات، تنمية الابار، اختبار الضخ، الانضغاط والتصلب: ظاهرة التصلب ثنائى المحاور، تعجيل الانضغاط والتصلب باستخدام المصارف الرأسية، اجهزة القياسات للتربة والاختبارات الحقلية: الغرض، اجهزة الانكلينوميتر، نقط الانتفاخ والهبوط، آبار الملاحظة، القياسات الحقلية لضغط مياه مسام التربة، اختبار لوح التحميل، اختبار الاختراق الديناميكى والاستاتيكى، جهاز البيزوكون، مقياس الضغط، جهاز الديلاتوميتر، تحسين خواص التربة: الدمك الديناميكى، الدمك العميق، الحقن، خوازيق الرمال والجير، احلال التربة، تسليح التربة.


التفتيش وضبط الجودة والترميم

طرق الاختبار، طرق اخذ العينات، تجميع المعلومات والطرق، منحنيات خط الجوده، التحقق من الجوده، التفتيش على مواد المنشئات الخرسانية قبل وبعد التشييد، التفتيش على مواد المنشئات المعدنية قبل وبعد التشيد، نفاذية وتحميلية الخرسانة، مواد الترميم وطرق الترميم المختلفة وتطبيقاتها، اللحام، حماية المعادن من العوامل الجوية، الحماية الكاثودية، الاختبارات الغير متلفه.


منشآت وكبارى خرسانية-1

النظم الإنشائية للكبارى الخرسانية، الأحمال، تصميم، البلاطات الخرسانية تحت احمال العجلات، تصميم الكمرات العرضية (مرنه وجاسئه)، الكبارى من البلاطات الخرسانية (التحليل والتصميم)، الكبارى الكمريه (الكمرات الرئيسية ذات بحور بسيطة أو مستمرة بقطاعات ثابتة أو متغيرة)، كراسى الارتكاز والمنشات السفلية للكبارى الخرسانية.

منشآت وكبارى خرسانية-2

التصميم المتقدم للكبارى الخرسانية، تحليل وتميم الكبارى الخرسانية باستخدام طرق متقدمة، طريقة الشبكيات، الكبارى ذات القطاعات الصندوقية، طرق تنفيذ الكبارى الخرسانية، الطريقة التقليدية، الطريقة التجزيئية والطريقة الكابولية.


منشآت وكبارى معدنية-1

النظم الانشائية للكبارى، انواع الارضيات، احمال التصميم، تصميم الكبارى الجمالونية: القطاعات المستخدمة، نصميم الاعضاء والوصلات، تفاصيل الانشاء، تصميم الكبارى الملجمة، انواع القطاعات، طرق التحليل الانشائى، تصميم القطاع.


منشآت وكبارى معدنية-2

القشريات والمنشآت الفراغية والمعلقة، التعب والتشريك فى المنشآت المعدنية، الكبارى المعلقة، طرق التصميم المثلى وسلوك الكبارى، فحص الكبارى وتقييمها وطرق التدعيم والتقويه والاحلال.


العقود والكميات والمواصفات-1

المجالات التى تتناولها المشروعات الهندسية وطرق القياس المستخدمة، عقود المشروعات الهندسية ومكوناتها، المقايسة الكمية لبنود، الأعمال ومراحل تجهيز جدوال الكميات، مواصفات أعمال الهندسة المدنية، تخطيط مواقع تنفيذ المشروعات، تحليل عناصر التكلفه وتقدير فئات الأسعار.


العقود والكميات والمواصفات-2

استراتيجية العطاءات، المنازعات والمطالبات والتحكيم، التخطيط الزمنى للمشروعات، التسريع فى تنفيذ المشروعات


----------



## إسلام علي (31 مايو 2009)

الكيمياء العضوية-3

الكربوهيدرات و السيليلوز، كيمياء البلمرات، المركبات الحلقيه المشبعه و الغير متجانسه.


الهندسة الصحية

مصادر وخصئص المياه العذبة، صلاحية المياه للشرب، أعمال تجمع المياه، أعمال التنقية للمياه، أعمال التوزيع للمياه، نظم شبكات الصرف الصحى، خصائص مياه المجارى، أعمال المعالجة للمخلفات السائلة، التخلص من المخلفات السائلة، إعادة استخدام مياه الصرف الصحى المعالجة.


هندسة الإمداد بالمياه

مصادر المياه، عمليات الإمداد بمياه الشرب، عمليات التنقية، عمليات التطهير، تصميم وتشغيل شبكات التوزيع.


هندسة الصرف الصحى

خصائص المخلفات السائلة، معالجة المخلفات السائلة، إعادة استخدم المخلفات السائلة.


هيدرولوجيا

الدورة الهيدرولوجية: قياس كميات مياه الأمطار، حساب العمق المتوسط لمياه الأمطار، اختبار قياس وتوافق بيانات محطات الأرصاد وتقدير البيانات الناقصة، قياس كميات البخر والنتح وحساب قيم التخلل. هيدرولوجية حوض نهر النيل: الظروف المناخية المميزة لحوض نهر النيل، مصادر مياه نهر النيل، المشروعات الكبرى المقامة على النهر، مشروعات التخزين المقترحة. قياسات الجريان في المجاري المائية: قياس المنسوب والسرعة والتصرف والعلاقة بين المنسوب والتصرف. المنحنى الزمنى للتصرف واستنتاجه، منحنى الوحدة واستنتاجه، انتقال الفيضانات والطرق المستخدمة في دراستها خلال خزان أو مجرى مائي. التخزين السنوي والتخزين بعيد المدى. المياه الجوفية وحركتها خلال الخزانات الجوفية، استخراج المياه الجوفية، آبار المياه وطرق حفرها، المياه الجوفية في مصر.


هيدروليكا–1

خواص السوائل، السوائل الساكنة، شدة الضغط عند نقطة، معادلات أويلر للاتزان، الضغوط على سطح مغمور، اتزان الأجسام الطافية، السكون النسبي للسوائل، معادلات الاستمرار والطاقة وكمية الحركة، قياس التصرفات، الفتحات والهدارات، كينامتيكا السوائل، تدفق السوائل تحت ضغط في المواسير، توصيل المواسير على التوازي أو على التوالى، تفريغ الخزانات، شبكات المواسير، الطرق المائي في المواسير.


هندسة الري والصرف

تخطيط شبكات الترع والمصارف، الاحتياجات المائية للري، التحكم والادارة في توزيع مياه الري، التخطيط والتصميم المبدئي لنظم الرى: الرى بالغمر، الرى بالرش (التقليدي نصف الثابت والمحورى)، الرى بالتنقيط، تصميم شبكات الصرف للأراضي الزراعية، النواحي البيئية والاقتصادية.


هيدروليكا–2

خطوط المواسير والمضخات: التصميم الاقتصادي لخطوط المواسير، أنواع المضخات، منحنيات الأداء، منحنيات خط المواسير والمضخات، التحكم في التصرف، توصيل المضخات على التوالى والتوازي، اختيار المضخات. هيدروليكا القنوات المكشوفة: تصنيف التدفق، معادلات الاستمرار والطاقة وكمية الحركة، معادلات مقاومة الجريان المنتظم المستقر، توزيع السرعات للتدفق الطبقي والمضطرب، توزيع جهد القص والقص الحرج، تصميم القطاعات العرضية للقنوات المكشوفة، هيدروليكية القنوات التى يتغير فيها منسوب وعرض القاع، القفزة الهيدروليكية، التدفق المتدرج التغير. النماذج الهيدروليكية: التحليل البعدي ونظرية باكينجهام، التشابه الهندسي والكينماتيكي والديناميكى، نماذج المواسير والقنوات المكشوفة، النماذج التى يختلف فيها المقياس الأفقى عن الرأسي.


تصميم منشآت الرى-1

تصميم المنشآت الناقلة للمياه وتشمل البرابخ والسحارات والبدالات:الغرض والوصف والمكونات، التحليل الهيدروليكي للجريان خلال المنشأ، التصميم الهيدروليكي والإنشائي للمنشأ، تصميم الأكتاف وحوائط المداخل.دراسة التسرب أسفل المنشآت المعرضة لفرق ضاغط: نظرية التسرب خلال التربة المسامية، شبكة الجريان، قوى الرفع المائي، تصميم الفروشات، ظاهرة الانيار الأنبوبي خلف المنشآت وطرق الحد منها، النحر خلف المنشآت والطرق المستخدمة لمقاومته. تصميم الهدادرات والقنوات والمفيضات: الغرض والوصف والمكونات، التحليل الهيدروليكي للجريان خلال المنشأ، التصميم الإنشائي. تصميم منشآت الري المتطور: الوصف والمكونات، التحليل الهيدروليكي، التصميم الإنشائي.


تصميم منشآت الري-2

القناطر: انواعها ومكوناتها، التصميم الهيدروليكي، تصميم الكوبري فوق القنطرة، تصميم البوابات ومنشآت رفعها، تصميم البغال والفروشات والأكتاف والأجنحة. الأهوسة الملاحية: أنواعها ومكوناتها، ابعاد غرفة الهويس، ملئ وتفريغ الأهوسة الملاحية وازالة الطمي المترسب، أبعاد البرابخ الجانبية، الأبعاد التجريبية للأهوسة الملاحية، التصميم الإنشائي وحالات التحميل المختلفة، تصميم الحوائط والفرشة والبوابات. السدود: أنواع السدود، التحليل الانشائي للسدود الخرسانية، تصميم السدود الترابية والركامية، مفيضات السدود.محطات الرفع: انواعها، مكوناتها، تصميمها.


تصميم نظم الرى المتطورة

الأنواع المختلفة لنظم الرى بالرش والتنقيط، وملائمة كل منها لظروف التشغيل، تصميم نظام الرش التقليدي الثابت ونصف الثابت، ري المسطحات الخضراء، تصميم النظم السيارة للري بالرش: المحوري، المدفعي، والخطي. الري بالتنقيط: مكونات الشبكة، مفاهيم أساسية (المساحة المبللة، التحكم في الملوحة، الاحتياجات المائية والغسيلية، انتظام التنقيط)، تصميم أجزاء الشبكة، الطرق المائي، المشاكل العملية في نظام الرش والتنقيط، المواصفات وحساب التكاليف.


تصميم خطوط وشبكات المواسير

التصرفات التصميمية، أنواع المواسير، المسار الأفقى والقطـاع الطـولى، الأحمال على المواسير الصلبة والمرنة، طبقة الأساس، التصميم الانشائي، محابس التحكم والهواء والتفريغ، وصلات التمدد، غرف المحابس، تصميم المآخذ، تحليل وتصميم شبكات المواسير، الخزانات الأرضية والعلوية، مضخات التقوية، الطرق المائي، تصميم نظم حماية المواسير من الطرق المائي.


هيدرولوجيا تطبيقية

تخطيط مساحات الاستقبال لمياه الأمطار وتحديد مسارات (مخرات) السيول، حساب تصرفات تدفقات السيول، حماية المدن والمنشآت من اخطار السيول، تصميم نظم تجفيف مواقع تنفيذ المنشآت المائية، تداخل مياه البحر المالحة.


هيدروليكا تطبيقية

قياس التصرفات، تطبيقات عملية في السريان متدرج التغير، النحر والمشاكل الناجمة عنه، حركة الرسوبيات في الأنهار، النحر المحلىحول دعامات الكباري وخلف المنشآت الهيدروليكية، الترسيب والنحر الشامل في الانهار والمجاري المائية، تهذيب الأنهار.


المنشآت الهيدروليكية

تخطيط المنشآت الهيدروليكية، القوى والضغوط التى تتعرض لها المنشآت الهيدروليكية، تصميم وانشاء السدود الركامية والعقدية والخرسانية المسلحة، تصميم محطات الرفع، تصميم وانشاء المفيضات، تصميم وانشاء منشآت الهبوط (السقوط)، منشآت تهدير الطاقة وأحواض التهدئة، حماية ميول وجسور قنوات الرى، تبطين الترع.


----------



## إسلام علي (31 مايو 2009)

[size=+2]مقررات الدراسات العليا ـ قسم هندسة المواصلات

04 500
دراسة (أبحاث) الموقع

تجميع البيانات بخصوص المرور- إستعمالات الأراضى والسكان- التطور المستقبلى- البيئة والطقس- أبحاث تربة الموقع ومواد الإنشاء- إعتبارات إقتصادية

04 501
تطبيقات عملية

إختبارات خاصة بتقييم الركام مثل التدرج- الصلابة- الصلادة- الشراهة للمياه- التجارب الخاصة بالمواد البيتومينية- الفرز- الممطوليه- نقطة الإشتعال- الممطولية- مارشال.

04 502
مواصفات المواد

طرق تقييم مواد الأساس المساعد- مواد الأساس- الطبقات الرابطة- الطبقات السطحية- مواد البلاطات الخرسانية.

04 503
إنشاء وصيانة الطرق الخرسانية

تصنيف التربة- توزيع الإجهادات فى تربة الأساس- أحمال العجل التصميمية- طرق التصميم- أنواع الفواصل- إجهادات الرصف الصلب- صيانة البلاطات الخرسانية- صيانة الفواصل.

04 504
إنشاء وصيانة الطرق الأسفلتية

أنواع تربة الأساس- أحمال العجل التصميمية- طرق التصميم- إجهادات الرصف- طرق التقييم- صيانة الطبقات السطحية والأساس والأساس المساعد وتربة الأساس

04 505
إنشاء وصيانة الطرق الترابية

نوع التربة- دمك التربة- حمل العجل التصميمى- طرق تصميم الطرق الترابية- الإجهادات فى الطرق الترابية- صيانة الطبقة السطحية- صيانة تربة الأساس

04 506
إنشاء خنادق الخدمات (ماء- غاز- صرف صحى- بريد)

تحديد أماكن ومناسيب وضع مواسير الماء والغاز والصرف الصحى وخلافه- المواصفات الخاصة بعروض خنادق الخدمات- مواد الإنشاء المناسبة- الآلات المستخدمة- طرق ضبط الجودة وضمان أمان التنفيذ.

04 507
نظم إدارة تقييم الطرق

الإعتبارات الخاصة بالإعتماد- طرق تقييم الرصف- نظم التقييم البصرية- نظم التقييم الوصفية والفنية- طرق تمثيل البيانات- الأجهزة والكوادر المطلوبة- التطور المستقبلى

04 510
تخطيط السكك الحديدية بإستخدام الكمبيوتر

إستكشاف الموقع- الشبكات والكنتور والخرائط المساحية- أنواع الخرائط لتخطيط السكك الحديدية- تخطيط خطوط وشبكات السكك الحديدية (خرائط كنتورية- التخطيط الطولى- القطاعات العرضية- التثبيت والوصلات- المحطات والأحواش- الإشارات والإرتباط)- كميات عناصر السكة- محطات الحاويات- محطات البضائع.

04 511
صيانة السكة والتجديدات (أ)

تصنيف أعمال الصيانة- الصيانة اليومية- الصيانة الدورية- إختبار السكة- الصيانة اليدوية- الصيانة الميكانيكية- إعادة الإنشاء- تآكل القضبان- عيوب سطح القضبان- تآكل الفلنكات- صيانة وصلات القضبان- السكك المعزولة- ضبط إتساع السكة- الدك اليدوى- التزليط- فحص فراغات القضبان- تشحيم مسامير تثبيت القضبان- فحص وصيانة التفريعات.

04 513
مواصفات إنشاء الخطوط الحديدية

مواصفات إتحاد السكك الحديدية الأوروبية (UIC)- مواصفات سكك حديد مصر (EUR)- مواصفات طبقة الأساس- مواصفات قطاع التزليط- مواصفات الفلنكات- مواصفات القضبان وقطع التثبيت- مواصفات اللحام- مواصفات الإشارات- مواصفات الأرصفة والمحطات

04 514
نظام السكة

نظام السكة- القوى المتولدة من حركة القطارات- التحليل الإستاتيكى والديناميكى- أساس السكة- القضبان- الفلنكات- التثبيت- قطاع التزليط- الخصائص الميكانيكية للسكة- لحام القضبان.

04 515
تطبيقات الحاسب فى السكك الحديدية

إستخدام Autocad فى تطبيقات السكك الحديدية- تطبيقات Excel – تطبيقات Word الإنترنت- تطبيقات Corel – تطبيقات Harvard Gr – تطبيقات Soft disk .

04 516
التخطيط بإستخدام AUTOCAD

برامج الرسم للمهندسين- مقدمة ACAD- تخطيط السكك الحديدية بإستخدام Acad – تطبيقات على تخطيط السكك الحديدية.

04 520
الحسابات المساحية وتوقيع المشروعات الهندسية

الإحداثيات والمركبات والأطوال والانحرافات ، تصحيحات قياس المسافة : فرق المنسوب والإسقاط على سطح البحر . ضبط الترافرس ، التوقيع وتحديد مواقع النقط . نقط الربط – التقاطع الأمامي – التقاطع العكسي – توقيع محاور المشروعات – توقيع المنحنيات الدائرية والانتقالية – التوقيع بواسطة انحراف ومسافة – التوقيع بتقاطع الأشعة – تتبع التحركات الأفقية والرأسية للمنشآت – مساحة الأنفاق – توقيع المنشآت المائية .

04 521
الأجهزة المساحية التقليدية

التيودوليت : رصد الزوايا الأفقية – تدوين واختزال الأرصاد – طريقة الاتجاهات – قياس الزوايا الرأسية. التاكيومترية : الاستاديا – طريقة الظلال . قياس المسافة الإلكتروني : القواعد الأساسية – تصحيح المسافات المقاسة .

04 522
الميزانية وحصر الكميات

سطح المقارنة – الموازين والميزانية – التدوين وحساب المناسيب : طريقة سطح الميزان – طريقة الارتفاع والانخفاض – اختبار الوتدين . المساحات : طريقة أشباه المنحرفات – قاعدة سمسون – المضلعات – طريقة الإحداثيات . الحجوم من القطاعات العرضية : قاعدة المسطح الطرفي – المنشور المجسم – الحجوم من الخرائط الكنتورية أو من مناسيب النقط .

04 524
مشروع

مشروع تحت الإشراف تنفذه مجموعات صغيره من الطلبة يهدف إلى اكتساب خبرة عملية في بعض وجوه الهندسة المساحية والمساحة التصويرية والجيوديسية . مجموعة من المحاضرات والأرصاد الحقلية والحسابات على الحاسب الآلي – المنتج النهائي يحوي خرائط ورسومات وتقارير .

04 525
مساحة الأنفاق والمناجم

مقدمة – المساحة تحت الأرض – الإضاءة – الأجهزة الخاصة بربط الأعمال المساحية فوق وتحت الأرض – مثلث Dreibach – الأنفاق الرأسية و الأنفاق الأفقية في المناجم – الأعمال الحقلية في مساحة الأنفاق – الأخطاء في مساحة المناجم .

04 526
برامج الحاسب الآلي للمساحة

البرامج الأساسية : أوتوكاد – أكسيل البرامج المساحية : سفل كاد – سيرفر – اس دي آر البرامج المتقدمة : البرنامج الشامل لشركة اشتك .

04 527
مقدمة في الجيوديسيا

تاريخ وطرق قياس الأرض – الروابط التاريخية للعلوم الأخرى – المبادئ المساحية – استخدامات المساحة – أنواع المساحة – المساحة الجيوديسية – تاريخ المساحة الأرضية في مصر .

04 528
المساحة التصويرية الحسابية والاستشعار عن بعد

تغطي الأفكار والنماذج الرياضية لأنواع التوجيه الفوتوجرامتري ( الداخلي ، الخارجي ، النسبي ، المطلق ) ضبط مجموعات الصور ( مستقبل – نموذج – حزم ) – الربط الأرضي – المعلومات المساعدة – الضبط المشترك – تقدير الدقة – التطبيق في التثليث الجوي والمساحة التصويرية ذات المدى القريب . القواعد الفيزيائية للاستشعار عن بعد – الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي – برامج الاستشعار التصويرية والغير تصويرية . مبادئ تحليل الصور التناظرية والرقمية – تطبيقات .

04530
حواجز الأمواج

حواجز الأمواج الكومية- الحواجز الغاطسة- الحواجز المتقطعة- الحواجز الحائطية- الحواجز الخليطة

04 531
منشآت حماية الشواطىء

الحوائط البحرية- الحواجز الغاطسة- الألسنة البحرية- التكسية- الحواجز المتقطعة.

04 532
تصميم منشآت- إصلاح سفن

الأحواض الجافة- القزقات- الأحواض العائمة- منشآت رفع السفن.

04 533
إتزان خط الشاطىء

حركة الترسيبات- التغذية بالرمال- التيارات الموازية والتيارات العمودي- التيارات الناتجة عن حركة الأمواج.

04 534
تصميم وتنفيذ حوائط الأرصفة الجسئة

الحوائط الساندة من الكتل الخرسانية- الحوائط من الخرسانة المسلحة- القيسونات- الحوائط ذات الأكتاف.

04 535
حوائط الأرصفة المرنة

الحوائط الكابولية من الستائر اللوحية- الستائر ذات المربط الخلفى- الحوائط من الستائر اللوحية المزدوجة- الحوائط من الخلايا.

04 536
تخطيط الموانى

الممرات الملاحية- المساحة المائية- تخطيط حواجز الأمواج- المساحة الأرضية للموانى- الأرصفة.

04 537
السقالات البحرية

تنفيذ الخوازيق البحرية- الحاميات- قوى تراكى السفن- إستجابة السقالات البحرية- السقالات البحرية المخففة الأحمال.

04 538
الأمواج

نظريات الأمواج المتذبذبة- الأمواج فى المياه الضحلة- تكون وخواص الأمواج- التنبؤ بالأمواج.

04 539
ميكانيكا التربة لهندسة الموانى

نظرية ضغوط التربة- القوى على حوائط الأرصفة- قوة تحمل طبقات التربة- خواص تربة الردم الخلفى.

04 540
تخطيط النقل وهندسة المرور

ديناميكا النقل، مقدمة الى تخطيط النقل (الأهداف، قضية تخطيط النقل، النماذج الرياضية، التقييم الفنى والإقتصادى والبيئى)، نقل البضائع (نظم نقل البضائع، سلسلة النقل، معدات المناولة، التخزين، المحطات الكبرى، السعة والتشغيل)، النقل والبيئة (الضوضاء، تلوث الهواء، تخطيط النقل المتوافق مع البيئة)، هندسة المرور (خصائص المرور ومستويات الخدمة، جمع وتحليل بيانات المرور، التقاطعات بدون إشارة مرور، التقاطعات بإشارات المرور الضوئية، الإنتظار، مرافق وإحتياجات المشاه والدراجات، التصميم الهندسى لشبكات الطرق، الأمان المرورى، إدارة المرور).

04 541
النقـــل العام

مقدمة (دور النقل العام)- نظم النقل العام (خصائص وتخطيط الأتوبيس والترام ونظم النقل العام السريعة والإقليمية)- التخطيط والتشغيل (جمع وتحليل البيانات، تخطيط النقل العام بالمناطق الحضرية والريفية وبين المدن، تخطيط الشبكات، تخطيط المسارات، جداول المسير)- الأسس العامة للتخطيط (النظم الإقتصادية، النظم المالية، تعريفة النقل العام، الإعتبارات البيئية، سياسات التخطيط).

04 542
نقـــل البضائع

مقدمة (دور نقل البضائع- سلسلة النقل)- خصائص نظم نقل البضائع (السكك الحديدية، الطرق، النقل المائى، النقل الجوى، النقل بالأنابيب، السيور المتحركة) معدات المناولة (الأنواع، الخصائص، السعة، التخطيط)- مرافق التخزين (الأنواع، الخصائص، التخطيط)- النقل بالحاويات (التحوية، التصنيف، النقل، المناولة، الرص، نظم التخطيط والإقتصاد، تغيير الوسيلة، تخطيط محطات الحاويات) – قضية تخطيط نقل البضائع (جمع وتحليل البيانات، سياسات النقل، أهداف التخطيط، التنبؤ بالطلب، التخصيص على نظم النقل، التخصيص على الشبكات).

04 543
إقتصاديات النقـــل

التحليل المالى للنقل (التكاليف، العائد، الدعم، الضرائب)- تحليل تكاليف النقل (عناصر التكاليف، التكاليف الرأسمالية وتكاليف الصيانة، تخصيص التكاليف)- تكاليف تشغيل نظم النقل (تكاليف المسافة، تكاليف الزمن، تكاليفف المركبات، إستهلاك الوقود، إستهلاك الزيوت، صيانة المركبات، إستهلاك الإطارات، الإهلاك، العمالة، التكاليف الإضافية)- تعريفة النقل (تحليل الأسعار، معدل الفائدة، سعر الظل، الدخل، الإعتبارات العملية والإجتماعية)- التحليل الإقتصادى للنقل (القيمة الحالية، نسبة المنافع/ التكاليف، معدل العائد) – التقييم الشامل لمشروعات النقل.

04 544
البيئة والنقل

مقدمة (تعريف آثار النقل على البيئة)- الآثار البيئية المباشرة (تلوث الهواء، الضوضاء، تلوث المياه، الحوادث)- التأثيرات البيئية الغير مباشرة (التغير فى إستخدامات الأراضى، إستغلال الأراضى، التأثيرات الإجتماعية)- تقييم التأثير البيئى والمعايير البيئية- وسائل تحسين البيئة (تخطيط النقل المناسب للبيئة، نظم التحكم المرورى، تهيئة المرور، إستخدامات الأراضى، التنمية المتواصلة لنظم النقل).

04 545
نظـــم المعلومات الجغرافية

مقدمة فى نظم المعلومات الجغرافية- نظم الإدارة للمعلومات الفراغية – بيانات المدخلات: الجودة والتحقق- تمثيل البيانات الفراغية الرقمية- طرق النمذجة وتطبيقاتها فى ال GIS – معالجة وتحليل البيانات- مقدمة فى إدارة قواعد البيانات- تطبيقات قواعد البيانات فى الخرائط الرقمية- التطبيقات المختلفة لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية فى نماذج المناسيب الرقمية – المخرجات وطرق عرضها- مراجعة للبرمجيات المتاحة لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية – مراجعة للوضع الحالى للخرائط الرقمية ونظم المعلومات الجغرافية فى مصر.

04 546
التخطيط الهندسى للطرق

تقاطعات الطرق فى مستوى واحد (الكفاءة- الأمان- مجال الرؤية- مجال الإقتراب- الوقوف- الحركة- زاوية التقاطع)- إختبار موقع التقاطع- التخطيط الرأسى والأفقى للتقاطع- أنواع التقاطعات فى مستوى واحد- الأنواع I- II-III-IV

04 547
السكك الحديدية داخل المدن

مقدمة- الخطوط الحديدية بالمدن (الترام- مترو الأنفاق- المترو الحضرى- قطارات الضواحى)- متطلبات التخطيط للنظم المختلفة (القطاع العرضى- تخطيط المسار- السرعات- الميول- رفع الظهر عن البطن- المحطات- الإشارات ونظم التحكم)- التنسيق بين نظم النقل بالمدن- أمثلة لنظم السكك الحديدية بالمدن.

04 600
مواد الطرق

الركام- المنبع- التصنيف- الخواص- التقييم- خلط الركام. أنواع المواد الأسفلتية- التجارب الخاصة بالمواد الأسفلتية- ماكينات إنشاء الطرق- ماكينات الحفر- الدمك- كسارات الركام- محطات الخلط- ماكينات الفرش.

04 601
هندسة المطارات

تصنيف المطارات- خصائص الطائرات- التصميم الهندسى للمطارات (المهابط- طرق الإتصال- أماكن الإنتظار)- أسطح الإقتراب- مستوى الإقلاع- الهبوط- السطح الإفقى- السطح الإنتقالى- السطح المخروطى- العلامات الملاحية المساعدة- جهاز النزول الآلى- العلامات الملاحية الليلية والنهارية المساعدة.

04 602
صيانة الطرق

صيانة الطرق الأسفلتية- عيوب الرصف- طرق الصيانة- صيانة الطرق الخرسانية- إنهيارات وعيوب الرصف الخرسانى- صيانة الرصف والفواصل- تقوية طبقات الرصف- صيانة الطرق الترابية

04 603
هندسة المرور

أنواع شبكات الطرق- الشبكة المتزنة والشبكة الغير متزنة- طرق التنبؤ بالمرور المستقبلى- توزيع الرحلات على الطرق- تصميم إشارات المرور- الموجة الخضراء- دراسة التأخيرات- مستويات الخدمة على الطرق- سعة الطرق

04 604
معدات إنشاء الطرق

خصائص ماكينات الحفر- الردم- النقل- البلدوزر- الحفارات- مونور جريد- إسكريبرز- معدات الدمك- آلات الفرش الخاص بالخلطات الأسفلتية- محطات خلط وتجهيز الخلطات الأسفلتية الساخنة

04 605
المشروع البحثى

عبارة عن دراسة مستقلة أو بحث مشكلة متعلقة بمجال الدراسة تحت إشراف أعضاء هيئة تدريس المادة.

04 606
إقتصاديات الطرق

التكاليف الإبتدائية للطرق- تكاليف حد نزع الملكية- تكاليف إنشاء الرصف- تكاليف الحوادث- إختيار بدائل الطرق- طرق معدل الدخل- طرق نسبة الفائدة- تخطيط الطرق- تحليل بيانات المرور- دراسة إحتياجات أماكن الإنتظار.

04 607
التخطيط والتصميم الهندسى للطرق (أ)

تقاطعات الطرق فى نفس المستوى- الكفاءةالأمان الوضوح- المجال البصرى- مجال الإقتراب- زاوية التقاطع- إختيار موقع التقاطع- الموضع الرأسى والأفقى للتقاطع- تقاطعات أنواع IV, III, II, I

04 608
تصميم الرصف المرن للطرق

أحمال العجل التصميمى- تصنيف التربة- توزيع الإجهادات فى تربة الأساس- الطرق المختلفة لتصميم الرصف المرن.

04 609
تثبيت التربة

إستخدام التثبيت فى إنشاء الطرق- التثبيت الميكانيكى (العوامل المؤثرة- الحدود- التصميم)- التثبيت بالأسمنت والتثبيت بالجير (مجال الإستخدام- الحدود- التصميم)- طرق مختلفة (كلوريد الصوديوم- الكالسيوم- البيتومين- والتسليح بإستخدام الرقائق الجيوتقنية).

04 610
تطبيقات معملية

لتجارب الخاصة بتقييم الركام- تجارب الأسفلت الصلب والسائل والمستحلبات الأسفلتية- تجارب تقييم الخلطات الأسفلتية- التجارب الخاصة بالدمك وقياس قوة التربة.

04 611
تصميم الرصف الصلب للطرق

أنواع تربة الأساس- توزيع الإجهادات فى تربة الأساس- حمل العجل التصميمى- طرق التصميم المختلفة- مشاكل الرصف الصلب- أنواع الفواصل.

04 612
ميكانيكا التربة للطرق والمطارات

تصنيف التربة للطرق والمطارات- آشتو- الموحد- دمك التربة للطرق والمطارات- حساب قوة التربة- تجربة القرص- نسبة كاليفورنيا- دراسات الصرف للطرق والمطارات.

04 613
هندسة الأنفاق

تصنيف موقع النفق- طرق الإنشاء- إختيار الموقع حسب نوع الصخور- ميكانيكا التربة للأنفاق- الإجهادات الثانوية والإبتدائية والهبوط فى الأنفاق- تخطيط الأنفاق- تصميم القطاع العرضى- طرق الإنشاء.

04 614
مواصفات الإنشاء

طرق ضبط الجودة لدمك تربة الأساس- طرق ضبط الجودة لإنشاء طبقات الأساس المساعد وطبقات الأساس والطبقات السطحية الأسفلتية- المكدام- البلاطات الخرسانية- الرصف المتداخل (إنترلوك).

04 615
صيانة رصف المطارات

عيوب الرصف- طرق تقييم الرصف- صيانة طبقات الرصف الأسفلتية- صيانة طبقات الأساس- صيانة البلاطات الخرسانية – صيانة فواصل الطرق

04 616
صرف الطرق

أنواع تربة الأساس- الصرف السطحى- ميول الرصف والطبانات- المجارى المفتوحة- خنادق الصرف- الصرف الجوفى- تصميم المواد المرشحة.

04 617
تصميم جسور الطرق

تصنيف المواد المستخدمة فى إنشاء الجسور- إنهيارات الجسور- إتزان الجسور- حماية ومعالجة ميول الجسور- دمك تربة الجسور- تثبيت تربة الجسور.

04 618
مواد رصف المطارات

خواص تربة الأساس للمطارات- خواص مواد طبقة الأساس المساعد ومواد طبقات الأساس- خواص مواد الطبقات السطحية والطبقات الرابطة- مواد ملء الفواصل- الإضافات المختلفة لمواد الرصف.

04 619
أطروحة الماجستير والمشروع البحثى

على كل طالب مسجل لدرجة الماجستير أن يسجل فى هذا المقرر فى الفصل الثالث من بداية تسجيله. ويكون التقييم مقبول أو غير مقبول بالأطروحة

04 620
ديناميكا الحركة

جر القطارات- القوى المؤثرة على حركة القطارات- مقاومة السيرالمقاومة فى الأنفاق مقاومة المنحنيات- مقاومة التسارع- مقاومة الإنحدار- مقاومة البدء- تسارع وتناقص القطاراتالفرامل جدول المسير- المحاكاه فى السكك الحديدية.

04 621
التخطيط الهندسى للسكك الحديدية

القطاعات الطولية والعرضية- عناصر التخطيط- حركة القطارات على المنحنيات الأفقية- القيمة النظرية والعملية لدفع الظهر عن البطن وحدوده- حساب دفع الظهر عن البطن مع وجود السرعات العالية والمنخفضةعلى السكة- المنحنيات الإنتقالية- الإنحدارات- المنحنيات المركبة والعكسية- الميول الطولية- المنحنيات الرأسية- التخطيط والتصميم بإستخدام الحاسب الآلى- تقاطعات الطرق مع السكك الحديدية (المزلقانات)- المفاتيح والتفريعات- التشغيل اليدوى والأتوماتيكى للتفريعات.

04 622
محطات وأحواش السكك الحديدية

أنواع المحطات- عناصر تخطيط المحطات- المحطات المتوسطة- المحطات النهائية- محطات التفرع- متطلبات المحطة لنقل الركاب والبضائع- محطة الركاب ومحطات البضائع- أحواش قطارات الركاب والبضائع- محطات الحاويات متعددة الوسائل- أحواش الفرز- أحواش القاطرات.

04 623
تقنيات السكة

مكونات السكة- السكة ذات التزليط- السكة الخرسانية- التحليل الإنشائى لأساس السكة- التحليل الديناميكى لأساس السكة- معالجة أساس السكة (الإضافات – )- خصائص التربة لقطاع التزليط- الخصائص الميكانيكية لقطاع التزليط- تحديد أبعاد قطاع التزليط- إنشاء السكة- المعدات الميكانيكية- مراحل إنشاء الأعمال المختلفة لقطاع السكة.

04 624
التأثيرات البيئية للسكك الحديدية

إستهلاك الطاقة فى السكك الحديدية- ثلوث الهواء- نماذج التنبؤ بتلوث الهواء – وسائل الحد من تلوث الهواء- الضوضاء- مصادر ضوضاء السكك الحديدية- العوامل المؤثرة على الضوضاء- نماذج التنبؤ بمستوى الضوضاء- الطريقة الأمريكية- الطريقة الألمانية- وسائل الحد من ضوضاء السكك الحديدية- حواجز الضوضاء.

04 625
صيانة السكة والتجديدات (ب)

العوامل المؤثرة فى صيانة السكك الحديدية- عيوب السكة- طرق تسجيل عيوب السكة- الحدود المسموح بها لعيوب السكة- تطور عيوب السكة- المعدات الميكانيكية للصيانة- جدولة أعمال الصيانة- إعتبارات تقنية فى الصيانة- مكافحة الحشائش.

04 626
إشارات السكة والإرتباط

أنواع الإشارات- الإشارات الميكانيكية- الإشارات الكهروميكانيكية- نظم التحكم عن بعد- نظام البلوك الثابت- نظام البلوك المتحرك- نظم التحكم نصف الأتوماتيكية- نظم التحكم المركزية.

04 627
أنظمة التحكم المتقدمة فى السكك الحديدية

أنواع التقنيات المستخدمة فى التحكم فى الخطوط الحديدية- نظم التحكم المركزى- الإرتباط الإلكترونى بالحاسب الآلى- نظم الإتصالات فى السكك الحديدية- نظم التحكم الأتوماتيكية- نظم التحكم فى خطوط الأنفاق- مشاكل نظم التحكم فى السكك الحديدية- نظم التحكم الأتوماتيكية فى مصر- القطارات المغناطيسية.

04 628
مشروع بحثى (أ)

دراسة مستقلة أو مشاكل ميدانية حول دراسات السكك الحديدية تحت إشراف أحد أعضاء هيئة التدريس.

04 629
مشروع بحثى (ب)

دراسة مستقلة أو مشاكل ميدانية حول دراسات السكك الحديدية تحت إشراف أحد أعضاء هيئة التدريس.

04 630
نظم السكك الحديدية الإقليمية

خصائص السكك الحديدية الإقليمية- مرافق السكة للخطوط الإقليمية- أنظمة التشغيل والتحكم- معايير الأداء- الوحدات المتحركة- إنشاء السكة- مرافق السكة- تكاليف التشغيل واٌنشاء.

04 631
أنظمة أنفاق السكك الحديدية

خصائص نظام أنفاق السكك الحديدية- تصميم السكة الخرسانية- أنظمة التشغيل والتحكم- معايير الأداء- الوحدات المتحركة- إنشاء السكة- مرافق السكة- أنظمة التشغيل والتحكم- التكاليف الرأسمالية وتكاليف التشغيل.

04 632
نظم النقل المتعدد الوسائط

نظم نقل البضائع- أنواع البضائع- مسافة النقل الإقتصادية- حاويات ISO – سلسلة النقل- معدات المناولة- أنظمة المناولة- إختيار أنظمة المناولة- التنبؤ بالطلب على النقل- محطات الحاويات الداخلية- التخطيط والتصميم

04 633
أنظمة نقل البضائع بالسكك الحديدية

دور نظم نقل البضائع- أنواع البضائع- سلسلة النقل- أنواع قطارات البضائع- قضية تخطيط نقل البضائع- أحواش الفرز- التحوية- حاويات ISO – النقل بالحاويات- محطات الحاويات الداخلية- أنظمة المناولة- معدات المناولة- طرائق التخزين- نظم نقل البضائع Just in tim .

04 634
تقنيات الجر المغناطيسى فى السكك الحديدية

نظام (MAGLEV)- أنظمة الرفع المغناطيسى- الدفع- التوجيه- إستعراض النظم المختلفة ( اليابانى Maglev Transrapido ) – دراسة تقنيات الرفع المغناطيسى إمكانيات إستخدام الرفع المغناطيسى- مقارنة بين الجر المغناطيسى وأنظمة السرعات العالية- إختيارات الجر المغناطيسى.

04 635
تشغيل السكك الحديدية

إشارات السكك الحديدية- تشغيل الإشارات- التشغيل الميكانيكى- الإشارات الإلكتروميكانيكية- نظم التحكم عن بعد- نظم التحكم فى حركة القطارات- أمان الحركة- الإرتباط- سعة الخطوط والتقاطعات- أمثلية تشغيل القطارات عند المحطات- جداول المسير- تحليل الشبكات- محاكاة الحركة على الخطوط والشبكات- تطبيقات على الحاسب الآلى

04 636
السكك الحديدية الحضرية

مقدمة لأنظمة النقل العام الحديدية- أنظمة النقل الحديدى داخل المدن (عربات الترام- النظم السريعة- نظم الضواحى والأنفاق)- إحتياجات التخطيط للأنظمة المختلفة (القطاعات العرضية- التخطيط الطولى- السرعات- الإنحدارات- الميل العرضى- المحطات- الإشارات ونظم التحكم)- التنسيق بين نظم النقل الحديدية داخل المدن- أمثلة على السكك الحديدية الحضرية.

04 637
المحاكاه فى السكك الحديدية

أهداف المحاكاه- نماذج وأنظمة المحاكاه (بناء نموذج المحاكاه للإعتبارات الفنية والإقتصادية)- التقييم الإحصائى- تطبيقات المحاكاه فى السكك الحديدية- محاكاه الحركة على الخطوط الحديدية- محاكاه السكك الحديدية.

04 638
تخطيط السكك الحديدية للسرعات العالية

أنواع السكك- السكك الخرسانية- السكك ذات قطاع التزليط- التخطيط عند المنحنيات (عناصر التخطيط- القيم النظرية والعملية للميل العرضى للسكة- منحنيات الإنتقال- المنحدرات- الميول- التخطيط الرأسى) مواصفات تقاطعات السكك- أنظمة التحكم.

04 639
البرمجة للسكك الحديدية (أ)

لغة البرمجة- برمجة ديناميكيا الحركة- برمجة الإجهادات بالفلنكات- البرمجة لعمق قطاع التزليط والإجهادات- البرمجة لإجهادات القضبان- البرمجة للتخطيط المنحنيات.

04 640
موضوعات متقدمة في المساحة الجيوديسية

يغطي المقرر موضوعات مختارة تبعاً لاهتمامات الطالب في : التقدم التكنولوجي في أجهزة المساحة الأرضية والفضائية – اختبار ومعايرة الأجهزة المساحية – الأخطاء المنتظمة وارتباط الأرصاد – تأثير الانكسار الجوي – تصميم وتحسين شبكات الربط الجيوديسي . المقرر يأخذ شكل حلقات دراسية ( سيمينار )

04 641
المساحة التصويرية والاستشعار عن بعد

مقدمة – مبادئ التصوير الفوتوغرافي – الكاميرا الجوية – القياسات التصويرية – الصور الرأسية – الرؤية المجسمة والابتعاد – الموزيك الجوي – التخطيط والتنفيذ – الصور المحالة – أجهزة التوقيع الاستريوسكوبية – التوجيه – التعديل – المساحة التصويرية ذات المدى القصير – أجهزة التوقيع الآلية – الخصائص الأساسية للصور الفوتوغرافية – العناصر الأسية للتفسير الفوتوغرافي – تعيين إحداثيات الصورة – التطبيق في أبحاث التربة – نظام نموذجي للاستشعار عن بعد – نظام واقعي للاستشعار عن بعد – الاستشعار عن بعد من الفضاء .

04 642
نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – الهيكل والتطبيق

مقدمة – خلفية وتاريخ – العناصر الأساسية لتركيب البيانات في النظام – الحصول على البيانات التشغيل المسبق – إدارة البيانات – التناول والتحليل – إنشاء المنتج – تقنيات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية .

04 643
التكامل بين نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ( GIS ) ونظم العصور ا

مقدمة فى جيوديسيا العصور الذاتى- التكامل بين النوعين من النظم- تعريف هياكل الإحداثيات المرجعية: هيكل العصور الذاتى التشغيلى- هيكل المنسوب المحلى- الهيكل الثابت والمتمركز بالنسبة للأرض- الهيكل الملاحى- هيكل التجوال- نماذج الأخطاء- الآلية المرقوطة- التكامل بين النظامين: التكامل المزدوج الرخو- التكامل المزدوج القوى- تطبيقات: التكامل فى المساحة الجوية والإستشعار عن بعد- مسح قاع البحر- المركبات البرية لتحديد المسار- فى المساحة الأرضية تحت الأسقف.

04 644
المساحة البحرية المتقدمة

دراسة متعمقة في موضوعات المساحة البحرية ، الموضوعات يتم اختيارها تبعاً لاهتمامات الطالب من القائمة الآتية: نظم التوقيع بطرق الأقمار الصناعية وتحت الماء – المد والجزر والتيارات المائية – علم الصوتيات تحت الماء – موضوعات مناسبة في علم المحيطات – الجيولوجيا البحرية – الجيوفيزياء البحرية – تصميم أعمال المساحة البحرية . والمقرر يأخذ شكل حلقات دراسية Seminar .

04 645
مشروع بحثي

بحث تجميعي – ويعتبر تمهيداً لإعداد المشروع الخاص بدرجة ماجستير الهندسة (M.Eng. ) . مطلوب تقديم بحث مكتوب وعرض شفوي لإجازته .
يتبع بإذن الله[/size]


----------



## إسلام علي (31 مايو 2009)

[size=+2]
646 04
مساحة هندسية ومساحة مناجم متقدمة

يغطي المقرر موضوعات يختارها الطالب في : تصميم وتحليل الأعمال المساحية الخاصة بتحرك المنشآت – التنبؤ و تتبع هبوط الأرض في مناطق التعدين – التقدم في الأجهزة الجيوديسية والجيوتقنية – الأعمال المساحية الصناعية – الحصول على البيانات عن بعد في أعمال المساحة الهندسية – مقدمة في طريقة العناصر المحددة – التحليل المسبق والحصول على الحلول المثلى لأعمال المساحة الهندسية ومساحة المناجم

04 647
نظم عمل الخرائط الرقمية

مقدمة – المفاهيم الأساسية للخريطة – تمثيل الخرائط – نظام الخرائط الرقمية – مكونات نظام الخرائط الرقمية – التحويل إلى الصورة الرقمية والمسح الضوئي – هياكل البيانات – هياكل البيانات التوبولوجيه – تصحيح الأخطاء التوبولوجيه – قواعد البيانات – نظم المعلومات الجغرافية .

04 648
المساحة بالأقمار الصناعية والقصور الذاتي

مقدمة –تثبيت الموقع بطريقة القصور الذاتي ( العطالة ) – التثبيت بالأقمار الصناعية – تطور أعمال القصور الذاتي – التشغيل الأولي للبيانات والضبط – تطور نظام التثبيت بالأقمار الصناعية – مدارات الأقمار ونظم الإحداثيات – أجهزة استقبال دوبلر الجيوديسية – نظرية التثبيت بواسطة الأقمار الصناعية بنظام دوبلر – اختزال البيانات في نظام دوبلر – النظام العالمي للتثبيت GPS .

04 650
اقتصاديات وإدارة الأعمال المساحية

تكاليف الأعمال المساحية وقيمتها للمجتمع – مقدمة لوحدة التكلفة والتحليل – دراسة حالات وأمثلة لتقارير خاصة بالأعمال المساحية وعمل الخرائط – إدارة النظم المساحية .

04 651
المساحة التصويرية

مقدمة – عناصر البصريات المستخدمة في المساحة التصويرية – التصوير الجوي – الأعمال الحقلية للمساحة التصويرية – تخطيط المساحة الجوية – الموزيك – مبادئ الرؤية المجسمة والابتعاد – الصور المائلة والبانورامية – التعديل – التثليث الجوي – أتمتة أعمال المساحة التصويرية .

04 652
الأعمال الدقيقة للمساحة

ضبط رأسية المنشآت – دراسة تحركات القشرة الأرضية – الطرق الجيوديسية لقياس التحركات الأفقية والرأسية – تقنيات الليزر وتطبيقاتها المساحية : أمثلة على هذه التطبيقات مثل الميزانية واستصلاح الأراضي . . . الخ – الطرق الدقيقة لقياس الزوايا الأفقية .

04 653
مقدمة في الفلك

المصطلحات الفلكية – الكرة السماوية – نظم الإحداثيات الفلكية : نظام زوايا السمت والارتفاع – نظام الصعود المستقيم والميل ( الحدور ) نظام الزاوية الساعية والبعد القطبي – الأرض : الإحداثيات الأرضية – مناطق الأرض – الشمس : الحركة الظاهرية للشمس – مدار الأرض حول الشمس – المثلث الفلكي : تعريفات حل المثلث – مواضع النجوم – الإستطالة – اتجاه الرأس الأساسي – التكبد – النجوم الحول قطبية – التوقيت – أنواع التوقيت : التوقيت النجمي – التوقيت الشمسي الظاهري – التوقيت القياسي – معادلة التوقيت – تحويل التوقيت – التقويم والاتزان البحري .

04 654
البرمجة للمساحة الهندسية

حسابات الزوايا – حسابات المثلثات – تطبيقات التيودوليت – حسابات الترافرس – حسابات المساحات والحجوم – حسابات التاكيومترية – حساب توقيع المنحنيات الأفقية والرأسية والانتقالية

04 655
نظرية الأخطاء للأرصاد المساحية

نظرية الاحتمالات – مقدمة في الإحصاء – توزيع الاحتمالات – التوزيع الطبيعي والتصنيفي – الارتباط والخطوط المثلى – أخطاء الأرصاد الأخطاء العشوائية في القياس – المتوسط الحسابي و الخطأ التربيعي المتوسط – الخطأ المعياري والمحتمل – التصحيح للقياسات ذات الأوزان وبدون أوزان – الأخطاء المركبة – الضبط بطريقة أقل مجموع لمربعات الفروق .

04 656
الجيوديسيا العالية

حساب الموضع الجيوديسي على الالبسويد المرجعي – معادلة بويسان للخطوط القصيرة ( المسألة المباشرة والمسألة العكسية ) – معادلة خط العرض الأوسط لجاوس – معادلة بسل للخطوط الطويلة .

04 657
دراسات خاصة في الجيوديسيا الطبيعية

دراسات لأحدث المفاهيم والتطورات في الجيوديسيا – اختيار موضوعات تبعاً لرغبة الطالب .

04 658
تحديد الموقع باستعمال الفضاء الخارجي

مراجعة المدارات السماوية ونظم الإحداثيات الأرضية – ميكانيكا المدارات – مبادئ وتطبيقات التصوير من الأقمار الصناعية – نظام دوبلر – نظام التثبيت العالمي ( GPS ) – قياس المسافة من الأقمار الصناعية بالليزر – خطوط القواعد البالغة الطول بخاصية التداخل الضوئي ( VLBI ) .

04 659
المساحة بنظام التثبيت العالمي ( GPS )

مكونات نظام ( GPS ) – المجموعة السماوية للأقمار – الغرض من نظام الأقمار والتثبيت – إشارات الأقمار الصناعية – الفكرة الأساسية لتحديد المواقع بالنظام – التثبيت بواسطة الإشارات شبه العشوائية – التثبيت بواسطة قياس فرق الطور – حجب الدقة والإتاحة – المعامل الهندسي للدقة DOP – مصادر الأخطاء الناتجة عن زاوية الحجب – الضم والفروق للبيانات – طرق التثبيت في النظام : الاستاتيكي – الاستاتيكي السريع – إعادة الاحتلال – نظام الوقوف والاستمرار – الكيناماتيكي – الفرقي – الكيناماتيكي في الوقت الحقيقي RTK – نظام GPS والمساحة التصويرية .

04 660
هيدروليكا الموانى (أ)

نظريات الأمواج المتذبذبة- الأمواج فى المياه الضحلة- خواص وتكوين الأمواج- التنبؤ بالأمواج- القوى الناتجة عن صدمات الأمواج.

04 661
هيدروليكا الموانى (ب)

المساحة الهيدروجرافية- التيارات- تثبيت السفن (النظرية المحدودة لمنشآت الربط- تأثير الرياح والتيارات)- قوى الشد على منشآت الربط.

04 662
ديناميكا التربة والأساسات (أ)

التعريفات الأساسية- إمتصاص الطاقة- الجساءة- معادلة الحركة الديناميكية- الإهتزاز الخال من طاقة الإمتصاص والإهتزاز بطريقة الإمتصاص- الحركة تحت تأثير القوى والحركة الديناميكية الحرة.

04 663
ديناميكا التربة والأساسات (ب)

الجساءة ومعاملات إمتصاص الطاقة للأساسات الضحلة- الأساسات السطحية والأساسات المدفونة- الإستجابة للأحمال الإنتقالية.

04 664
هندسة الشواطىء (أ)

تحركات الأمواج والتيارات- إتزان خط الشاطىء- النحر والترسيب فى الشواطىء الغير متزنة لتحركات جريئات الترسيب.

04 665
الدراسات الفنية فى هندسة الموانى

إستكشافات الموقع الإبتدائية- المساحة وتأسيس الخرائط الكنتورية- دراسات الحدود الخارجية والداخلية للميناء- المساحة الهيدروجرافية- إستكشافات التربة.

04 666
المنشآت البحرية (أ)

الأحواض الجافة- القزقات- منشآت روافع السفن- الأحواض العائمة- منشآت ربط السفن- المنشآت الطافية.

04 667
المنشآت البحرية (ب)

04 668
تطبيقات طريقة العناصر المحددة فى المنشآت البحرية (أ)

إستجانة المنشآت البحرية للقوى الديناميكية- قوى الصدمات نتيجة تراكمى السفن- تسليح التربة خلف الحوائط- التحليل الديناميكى للحوائط التثاقلية. تقدمة لنظرية العناصر المحددة- العنصر الممثل للإنفعال فى المستوى- عنصر عزوم الألواحالعنصر بين سطحين تحليل العناصر المتعددة.

04 669
تحاليل الحاسب الآلى للمنشآت البحرية (أ)

خواص الأمواج (السرعة- مستوى السطح- الإزاحات)- قوى الأمواج (الأمواج المتكسرة- الأمواج الغير متكسرة) التحليل الطيفى (التحليل الطيفى للأمواج والكثافة والقوى).

04670
المنشآت غير الشاطئية

مكونات المنشآت غير الشاطئية- إستجابة المنشآت الغير شاطئية للأحمال الديناميكية للأمواج- تحليل المنشآت الغير شاطئية.

04 680
هندسة المرور

جمع وتحليل بيانات المرور (سريان المرور عند التقاطعات وبين التقاطعات، السرعات والتأخيرات، الإنتظار)- خصائص المرور (تعريفات، السعة، مستوى الخدمة، العلاقات الأساسية)- تصميم مرافق المرور (التنبؤ بالطلب، المسارات، التخطيط الهندسى، مرافق المرور عند التقاطعات، مرافق مناطق الإنتظار، مرافق المشاة والدراجات، تصميم الشبكات)- نظم التحكم المرورى (العلامات، اشارات المرور، حساب زمن الدورة، نظم التحكم فى إنتظار السيارات، التحكم المرورى بمنطقة، نظم الحكم المرورى فى وسائل النقل العام على شبكات الطرق)- الأمان المرورى (الحوادث، أخطار الحوادث، نظم الأمان المرورى).

04 681
تخطيــــط النقـــل

مقدمة (مشاكل النقل، الإتجاهات الحديثة فى تخطيط النقل)- تخطيط النقل داخل المدن (عناصر تخطيط النقل، قضية تخطيط النقل، تخطيط نقل البضائع)- التنبؤ بالطلب على النقل داخل المدن (جمع وتحليل البيانات، الأهداف، نماذج النقل)- التخطيط المبدئى وتخطيط مشروعات النقل (وضع الخطط البديلة، تحليل وتقييم البدائل، التعامل مع عدم دقة البيانات).

04 682
مرافـــق النقـــل

تخطيط وتصميم مرافق النقل بالطرق (إنشاء الطرق- الإنتظار- مرافق المشاة والدراجات)- مرافق المطارات (المساحة الجوية: ممرات الهبوط والإقلاع- التخطيط الهندسى والسعة- الطرق الموصلة- علامات الإرشاد- الإضاءة- تصميم الرصف)- المساحة الأرضية: محطة الركاب- الإنتظار وحركة المركبات)- مرافق النقل بالسكك الحديدية (إنشاء السكة- محطات الركاب والبضائع- محطات الفرز- محطات الحاويات- مرافق التشغيل)- مرافق النقل المائى (الممرات الملاحية- سعة الموانى البحرية- إنشاء الأرصفة – الحاميات- المساعدات الملاحية- سقائف الترانزيت- محطات الحاويات).

04 683
الجدوى الإقتصادية لمشروعات النقـــل

التحليل المالى للنقل (التكاليف، العائد، الدعم، الضرائب)- تحليل تكاليف النقل (عناصر التكاليف، التكاليف الرأسمالية وتكاليف الصيانة، تخصيص التكاليف)- تكاليف تشغيل نظم النقل (تكاليف المسافة، تكاليف الزمن، تكاليفف المركبات، إستهلاك الوقود، إستهلاك الزيوت، صيانة المركبات، إستهلاك الإطارات، الإهلاك، العمالة، التكاليف الإضافية)- تعريفة النقل (تحليل الأسعار، معدل الفائدة، سعر الظل، الدخل، الإعتبارات العملية والإجتماعية)- التحليل الإقتصادى للنقل (القيمة الحالية، نسبة المنافع/ التكاليف، معدل العائد) التقييم الشامل لمشروعات النقل.

04 684
البيئــة وهندسة المرور

مقدمة (تعريف آثار النقل على البيئة)- الآثار البيئية المباشرة (تلوث الهواء، الضوضاء، تلوث المياه، الحوادث)- التأثيرات البيئية الغير مباشرة (التغير فى إستخدامات الأراضى، إستغلال الأراضى، التأثيرات الإجتماعية)- تقييم التأثير البيئى والمعايير البيئية- وسائل تحسين البيئة (تخطيط النقل المناسب للبيئة، نظم التحكم المرورى، تهيئة المرور، إستخدامات الأراضى، التنمية المتواصلة لنظم النقل).

04 685
مبادئ اللوجستيات

تطور فلسفات لوجستيات التجارة العالمية – تكنولوجيا المعلومات للتجارة (التجارة الإلكترونية، السوق الإلكترونى، التجارة بالإنترنت، تبادل المعلومات الإلكترونى) – التكاليف اللوجستية للنقل – نظم الإدارة – معوقات لوجستيات التجارة – التخطيط اللوجستى.

04 686
النقل الجماعى

خصائص نظم النقل الجماعى – تخطيط المسارات – توقيع المسارات – مواقع محطات النقل الجماعى – جداول المسير لمسارات نظم النقل الجماعى (التقاطر، إنشاء جداول المسير، جداول التشغيل) – جداول الوحدات والعمالة – نظم التشغيل والتحكم – تقييم الآداء.

04 687
السكك الحديدية الخفيفة

خصائص نظم النقل بالسكك الحديدية الخفيفة – مسارات السكك الحديدية الخفيفة – تشغيل السكك الحديدية الخفيفة ونظم التحكم – الوحدات المتحركة – تكاليف الإنشاء والتشغيل للسكك الحديدية الخفيفة – مرافق السكك الحديدية الخفيفة.

04 688
دراسات إنتظار السيارات

مقدمة – دراسة توليد وإحتياجات الإنتظار (توليد الإنتظار، تنظيم المناطق) – دراسات الإنتظار وخصائصه (إستقصاءات الإنتظار، التراكم وفترات البقاء) – مبادئ التصميم لمرافق إنتظار السيارات (أبعاد أماكن الإنتظار الأساسية، وحدات الإنتظار، الفصل بين إنتظار المركبات الصغيرة والكبيرة، جراجات إنتظار السيارات) – برامج إنتظار السيارات.

04 689
تخطيط النقل الجــوى

عناصر النقل الجوى (أنشطة المطارات، أنواع المطارات، خصائص الطائرات) – تخطيط المطارات (التنظيم والتمويل، كيفية تصميم الدراسات، تكنولوجيا التنبؤ بالطلب على النقل الجوى، تقدير الإحتياجات لمرافق النقل الجوى) – التحكم فى الحركة الطيران (خطوط الطيران، المساعدات الملاحية، معدات التحكم فى حركة الطيران، تشغيل حركة الطيران، تطور حركة الطيران) – تصميم المطارات (أشكال ممرات الإقلاع والهبوط، التخطيط الهندسى لممرات الإقلاع والهبوط، أطوال ممرات الإقلاع والهبوط، تحليل سعة ممرات الإقلاع والهبوط، تخطيط طرق الإتصال، مناطق وقوف الطائرات، العلامات، الإضاءة، تصميم الرصف، صرف المياه) – تصميم وتشغيل مرافق المطارات (مبنى الركاب، حركة السيارات والإنتظار، الربط بالشبكات الأرضية).

04 690
تصميم وتخطيط التقاطعات

أهداف وإعتبارات تصميم وتخطيط التقاطعات – تحديد حجم التقاطعات (التقاطعات بدون إشارة مرور، التقاطعات بإشارة مرور ضوئية) – إستخدام الجزر فى تقسيم التقاطعات – الأشكال الخاصة للتقاطعات (التقاطعات على زوايا غير عمودية، التقاطعات على هيئة حرف T ، التقاطعات المتوازية، أساليب التحكم فى أحجام الدوران لليسار العالية) – تركيبات ومعدات إشارات المرور الضوئية.

04 691

عناصر سريان المرور – حجم المرور ومعدلات التدفق – السرعات وزمن المسير – الكثافة والمشغولية – التباعد وزمن التدفق – العلااقات بين أحجام المرور – السرعة وكثافة المرور – دراسات السرعة – السرعة الحظية – تقنيات القياس – دراسات أزمنة المسير – تقنيات دراسات الموقع التحليل الإحصائى – التأخيرات.

04 692
علم النقــل

النقل بالسكك الحديدية – تخطيط النقل بالسكك الحديدية – تصميم السكك الحديدية – نظم التشغيل والتحكم – النقل بالطرق – تصميم الطرق – تخطيط وتصميم مرافق إنتظار السيارات – تخطيط وتصميم مرافق المشاه والدراجات – النقل الجوى – أنشطة المطارات – أنواع المطارات – خصائص الطائرات – تخطيط المطارات – التحكم فى الحركة الطيران – المساعدات الملاحية – تصميم المطارات وتخطيط حركة الطيران – النقل المائى (قضية التخطيط، الإعتبارات البيئية، الملاحة الداخلية، تخطيط الموانى) – النقل بالأنابيب (التخطيط، التصميم، التشغيل).

04 693
نظم التحكم فى حركة المرور

مقدمة لنظم التحكم فى التقاطعات – عناصر تشغيل التقاطعات بإشارات المرور الضوئية (أنواع التشغيل، التقاطر، سريان التشبع، الزمن المفقود) – التقاطعات بدون إشارة مرور ضوئية (العلامات المرورية، سعة التقاطعات، مستويات الخدمة).

04 694
النقل وتخطيط المدن

مقدمة (تعريفات وأفكار) – أنظمة إستخدامات الأراضى/تخطيط النقل الإفتراضية – إستخدامات الأراضى وتوليد الرحلات – العلاقة بين النقل وإستخدامات الأراضى – نمو وتوزيع إستخدامات الأراضى – تخطيط النقل/ إستخدامات الأراضى المتبادل – نظريات المدينة المرورية والمرور الموافق للمدينة – نمو الإرتباط، المركزية واللامركزية – مرافق النقل بوسط المدينة – مرافق النقل بالمناطق السكنية – دراسات الجدوى – إدارة بدائل المستقبل – وضع بدائل المشروعات.

04 695
تطبيقات بحوث العمليات فى تخطيط النقل

مقدمة لإستخدام بحوث العمليات وتخطيط النقل- الأمثلية- البرمجة الخطية- البرمجة الخطية ونماذج الإستنتاج – طريقة سمبلكس- أقصر طريق- مشكلة النقل- نظرية الصفوف- تقييم البرامج PERT – طريقة المسار الحرج- إدارة الشبكات- المحاكاة- طرق إتخاذ القرار- الكمية فى الإدارة.

04 696
مشروع بحثى

دراسة مستقلة أو بحث لمشكلة فى مجال التخصص تحت إشراف عضو هيئة تدريس

04 697
تطبيقات إحصائية فى هندسة المرور

إستعراض لدوال الإحتمالات والإحصاء (الدوال المنفصلة والمستمرة، العشوائية ووصف توزيعها، بيانات التنظيم، المحددات الإحصائية الشائعة) – التوزيع العادى وتطبيقاته (التوزيع العادى القياسى، الخصائص الهامة لدالة التوزيع العادى) – محددات الثقة – حساب حجم العينة – إضافة المتغيرات العشوائية – التوزيع الثنائى – توزيع بواسون – الإختبار الإفتراضى – تطبيقات على النقل.

04 698

04 700
المرور والبيئة

البيئة وضوضاء المرور- الإنعكاس- الأمتصاص- طرق حساب الضوضاء- الطرق السلبية والإيجابية لمقاومة الضوضاء- تصميم حواجر الضوضاء- العوادم والبيئة- نماذج لحساب التلوث- تهدئة المرور داخل المدن- طرق التهدئة المختلفة داخل مراكز المدن.

04 701
التخطيط والتصميم الهندسى للطرق (ب)

تصميم القطاع الرأسى للطرق داخل الإنفاق- تصميم الجزر- تعديل زاوية التقاطع للطرق- التقاطع مع فصل المستويات- تصميم المطالع والمنازل- تأثير الرياح على تصميم القطاع الطولى والأفقى للطرق.

04 702
هندسة الأنفاق (2)

إنشاء الأنفاق أسفل مياه البحار- تنولوجيا الإنفجار لإنشاء الأنفاق- عزل الأنفاق ضد المياه والصوت- تهوية الأنفاق- حساب التهوية- إحتياجات التشغيل- إحتياجات الطوارىء.

04 703
الخواص الميكانيكية لمواد الرصف

تصميم الخلطات الأسفلتية بطرق مختلفة- خواص الخلطات المختلفة- الخرسانة الأسفلتية- مكدام- المعالجات السطحية- الإضافات للخلطات- تأثير الكبريت على الخلطات الأسلفتية- إعادة إستخدام الرصف القديم- مواصفات المواد.

04 704
تصميم الرصف المرن والصلب للمطارات

تصميم الرصف المرن- توزيع الإجهادات فى تربة الأساس- تصميم الرصف المرن بالطرق المختلفة- تصميم الرصف الصلب للمطارات- أنواع الفواصل- طرق حماية الفواصل.

04 705
الوسائل المساعدة للمطارات

ترتيب المهابط- السعة والتصميم الهندسى- ترتيب طرق الإتصال- أماكن إستعداد الإقلاع- أماكن التحميل- مناطق الأمان- الإضاءة- العلامات الملاحية- مناورة المركبات وأماكن الإنتظار.

04 706
الوسائل المساعدة لمرور الطرق

تصميم وتخطيط الوسائل المساعدة للطرق- إنشاءات الطرق- أماكن الإنتظار- مرورالمشاه- أمان الطرق- قطاعات النسج- إشارات المرور- علامات التحذير- إضاءة الطرق.

04 707
صيانة رصف المطارات

طرق تقييم عيوب الرصف المرن- تقييم عيوب الرصف الصلب- صيانة رصف نهايات المهابط- المهابط- طرق الإتصال- أماكن الإنتظار- صيانة الفواصل فى الرصف الصلب.

04 708
الرصف المرن ذو الأداء العالى (سوبر بيف)

الخواص المرغوبة- تدرج المواد- مواصفات البيتومين- تصنيف البيتومين- تصميم الخلطة- جهاز دمك سوبربيف- إختبارات أداء السوبربيف – التشكل الدائم- شروخ التعب- ......)

04 709
أطروحة الدكتوراه- أطروحة بحثية

الطلبة المسجلون لدرجة الدكتوراه لابد أن يتم تسجيلهم فى هذا المقرر فى أول فصل دراسى بعد أدائهم الأمتحان التأهيلى. يتم التقييم على أساس مقبول أو غير مقبول للأطروحة

04 710
البرمجة للسكك الحديدية (ب)

لغة البرمجة- نموذج الخطر- المدخلات- الحسابات- المخرجات- نموذج الشبكة- مراحل البرمجة (المدخلات- الحساب- الأمثلية- المخرجات) – جداول المسير- الأمثلية لتكاليف النقل- أمثلة تطبيقية

04 711
سعة الخطوط الحديدية

مقدمة- سعة الخطوط- سعة التقاطعات- جداول المسير- تحليل الشبكات- محاكاه الخطوط والشبكات- تطبيقات على الخاسب الآلى.

04 712
دراسات تطبيقية فى السكك الحديدية (أ)

البرمجة لمشاكل الخطوط الحديدية ( Pascal- C-Plus- MATLAB )- تطبيقات على الحاسب الآلى لتخطيط وتصميم الخطوط الحديدية.

04 713
إقتصاديات النقل بالسكك الحديدية

نظم النقل العام الحديدية- السكك الحديدية بين المدن- مكونات نظم النقل بالسكك الحديدية (داخل المدن وبين المدن)- البناء التحتى للسكك الحديدية.

04 714
دراسات تطبيقية فى السكك الحديدية (ب)

نماذج الأمثلية- مراحل قضية الأمثلية- نموذج الخط- نموذج الشبكات- البيانات المطلوبة لمحاكاه الخطوط الحديدية- جداول المسير- مثال تطبيقى.

04 715
تخطيط مرافق السكك الحديدية

محطات الركاب- الأرصفة- السلالم- الميول- أنفاق المشاه- المزلقانات- محطات تغيير الوسيلة- محطات التفرع- مرافق الأنفاق- الإشارات- محطات البضائع- محطات الفرز- أحواش القاطرات- محطات الحاويات

04 721
الجيوديسيا العالية

شكل الأرض – الجيؤيد – الأسفرويد – أقواس الزوال – خطوط العرض والطول – الانحراف – نصف قطر الانحناء في اتجاه الزوال – طول القوس في اتجاه الزوال – طول القوس في اتجاه خط العرض – المساحة بين خطي عرض وخطي طول – الحسابات على الأسفرويد – المنحنيات على الأسفرويد – حسابات المواضع الجيوديسية – نظم المرجع والأساس والتحويلات بينها .

04 722
تحليل وضبط الأرصاد المساحية

فكرة القياس والأخطاء – أنواع الأخطاء –إتقال الأخطاء والتحويل الرياضي إلى الصورة الخطية – الضبط باستخدام نظرية أقل مجموع للمربعات – إنتقال قيم التباين والتغاير – إعادة تحليل القياسات المساحية – الصيغة العامة لنظرية أقل مجموع للمربعات – التطبيقات في نظام إحداثيات مستوى – تطبيق جبر المصفوفات في عمليات الضبط .

04 723
إسقاط الخرائط

مقدمة – تقسيم أنواع الإسقاط – الخصائص العامة للمساقط المخروطية – المساقط المخروطية والسمتية التكافؤية ( متساوية المساحة ) – المساقط المخروطية والسمتية المتساوية المسافة – المساقط الأسطوانية – المساقط المنظورية وبعض أنواع أخرى من المساقط السمتية – الإسقاط التشابهي – الإسقاط متعدد المخاريط – الإسقاط شبه المخروطي التكافؤي – الإسقاط شبه الأسطواني

04 724
الأرصاد الفلكية

تعيين الوقت المحلي وخطأ مقياس التوقيت – تعيين الزوال الحقيقي ( الانحراف ) – تعيين زاوية العرض – تعيين زاوية الطول .

04 725
ضبط الشبكات الجيوديسية

أنواع الشبكات الجيوديسية – ضبط شبكات المثلثات – ضبط شبكات التضليع – ضبط الشبكات المختلطة – ضبط شبكات الميزانية الدقيقة – ضبط شبكات الترافرس

04 726
جيوديسيا الأقمار الصناعية

الفكرة الأساسية للتوقيع بالأقمار الصناعية – هندسة مدارات الأقمار الصناعية – إحداثيات الأقمار الصناعية والتحويلات – تقنيات الرصد من الأقمار الصناعية – التوقيع باستخدام نظام دوبلر – نظام الأقمار الملاحية – أرصاد دوبلر في مصر – التطبيقات الجيوديسية للأقمار الصناعية .

04 727
نظام التثبيت العالمي GPS

نظام التثبيت العالمي – تقنية مستقبلات GPS – المساحة باستخدام GPS – دورات الأرض – نظم المرجع والأساس – تشغيل بيانات GPS .

04 728
المساحة التصويرية الجوية

مقدمة – مبادئ التصوير والبصريات الخاصة بالمساحة التصويرية – آلة التصوير الجوي – القياسات الفوتوغرافية – الصور الرأسية – الرؤية المجسمة والابتعاد الاستريوسكوبي – نقط الربط للمساحة التصويرية – الموزيك الجوي – إعداد خطة التصوير – الصور المائلة – آلات التوقيع الاستريوسكوبتية .

04 729
المساحة الجيوديسية

مقدمة عامة للشبكات الجيوديسية – أشكال ومواصفات شبكات المثلثات – الشروط الهندسية – متانة الأشكال – الزيادة الكرية – خط القاعدة – طرق قياس الزوايا الأفقية في الشبكات – الأعمال الحقلية للمثلثات – تصحيح اللامركزية – حسابات التثليث والتضليع والشبكات المشتركة – التقاطع الأمامي والعكسي – الميزانية الدقيقة – الميزانية المثلثية .

04 730
المساحة البحرية

مقدمة – طرق المسح – نظم الربط الأفقي والرأسي – قياس المسافة في البحر – قياس الزوايا – رفع خط الشاطئ – أجهزة قياس المد والجزر – المنسوب المرجعي أو متوسط منسوب سطح البحر – الجسات – طرق تحديد موقع الجسات – الخرائط الهيدروستاتيكية – التنبؤ بقيم المد والجزر – قياس التصرفات – قياس سرعة سريان المياه .

04 731
هيدروليكا الموانى (جـ)

تأثير وجود المنشآت فى مجال الأمواج (الشواطىء- المنشآت التثاقلية- الحواجز الغاطسة- صفوف الخوازيق- المنشآت الطافية) إتزان وتصميم المنشآت الطافية.

04 732
ديناميكا التربة والأساسات (جـ)

معاملات الجساءة وإمتصاص الطاقة للخوازيق المفردة- تحليل مجموعات الخوازيق- الإستجابة الديناميكية للسقالات البحرية- صدمات السفن.

04 733
هندسة الشواطىء (ب)

منشآت حماية الشواطىء- الألسنة البحرية- الحوائط الساندة- الحواجز الطافية والمتقطعة والغاطسة- خواص قاع البحر والميول.

04 734
تطبيقات طريقة العناصر المحددة فى المنشآت البحرية (ب)

تحليل الحوائط من الستائر اللوحية- إتزان الخلايا اللوحية- الحوائط المزدوجة (المرنة مع الخوازيق).

04 735
تطبيقات الطرق العددية فى تحليل المنشآت البحرية (ب)

نظرية العناصر الممددة- طريقة العناصر الحدودية المحيطة- طريقة المتغيرات- تحليل المواضيع البحرية بإستخدام الطرق العددية.

04 736
بحث رسالة الماجستير

04 736

04 740
نماذج النقل

طرق التنبؤ بالطلب على النقل (النمو – تحليل المجموعات – النماذج الإقتصادية – نماذج إستخدامات الأراضى – نماذج الجاذبية)، نماذج الطلب على النقل، نماذج توليد الرحلات، نماذج توزيع الرحلات، نماذج إختيار وسيلة النقل، نماذج التخصيص، تطبيق النماذج (بين المدن، داخل المدن، دولية، إقليمية)، معايرة نماذج الطلب على النقل (الإرتباط، تحليل الأخطاء).

04 741
نظم المرور الذكيــة

مجالات تطبيق نظم المرور الذكية، إشارات المرور متغيرة الدورة، أمثلية الشبكات، تقدير المرور باستخدام الكاشفات الإفتراضية، نظم توجيه السيارات ونظم المعلومات الشخصية، السيارة الذكية، المسارات التجارية والتوصيل، محطات الرسوم الإلكترونية، الكروت الذكية، تسعير الزحام، التخصيص الديناميكى، توجيه المرور، النقل العام بالأتوبيس، إستخدامات GPS.

04 742
لوجستيات النقـــل

نقل البضائع (بالطرق، بالسكك الحديدية، النقل البحرى والجوى: الملامح، التطور، التقنيات)، التخزين والتداول (معدات الشحن والتفريغ، التكاليف، التصميم، تصميم المركبات، التخزين)، إستراتيجيات التوزيع (الشبكات، نظم التجميع والتوزيع)، تسويق الخدمات النقلية (النظريات والطرق فى قطاع النقل، نظرية الموقع).

04 743
التنمية المستدامة لنظم النقل

مفهوم التنمية المتواصلة (المستدامة)، عيوب نظم النقل الراهنة، فلسفات مناهج تخطيط النقل، تطور التحركات، تخطيط النقل وفقاً لمفهوم التنمية المتواصلة، تخفيض الحاجة للتنقل (التخطيط المتبادل للنقل وإستخدامات الأراضى، الإستخدام الفعال لوسائل الإتصال)، تحويل الرحلات لنظم نقل بديلة (زيادة دور النقل العام، خلق مناطق للمشاه والدراجات، قيود على السيارة الخاصة، المشغولية العالية لسيارات الخاصة)، تحسين إنسياب المرور (إدخال نظم التحكم المرورية، تحسين الإنسياب بمناطق وسط المدينة، خلايا التهدئة بالمناطق السكنية، نظم إنتظار السيارات، إدارة نظم نقل البضائع، مقدمة لنظم المرور الذكية).

04 744
الطـــاقة والنقـــل

النقل والطاقة والبيئة، الإرتباط بين نماذج النقل ونماذج الطاقة، العوامل المؤثرة على إستهلاك الطاقة، حساب إستهلاك الطاقة والإنبعاثات المترتبة عليها، برامج الحاسب الآلى، النمو فى إستهلاك الطاقة فى النقل بالطرق والسكك الحديدية، توصيات بالإجراءات المطلوبة لتخفيض إستهلاك الطاقة، قضية تقييم أستهلاك الطاقة والإنبعاثات المترتبة نتيجة تطبيق سياسات النقل، التنمية المتواصلة لإستهلاك الطاقة.

04 745
تقييـــم مشروعات النقـــل

أساليب القييم الإقتصادية (العائد السنوى، معدل العائد، تحليل المنافع/التكاليف)، التقييم البيئى لمشروعات النقل (تقرير التأثيرات البيئية، التأثيرات البيئية لنظم النقل)، أساليب تقييم مشروعات النقل، طرق إختيار المشروعات (المسار، المنهجية، الطرق والتقارير، التحليل المتعدد المهام)، تحليل المخاطر، تحليل الحساسية.

04 746
إستخدام GPS فى هندسة المرور

أساسيات نظم GPS (أساليب الرصد، الدقة)، إنشاء نظم التحكم الأفقية والرأسية باستخدام فروق GPS، أساليب تخطيط المسار (GIS/GPS، المواقع على الطرق: GPS، تقنيات تحديد المواقع).

04 747
الأمــــان المرورى

أسباب الحوادث، التعرض للحوادث، مخاطر الحوادث، منع الحوادث، تعديل سلوك القيادة، التحكم فى الإصابات، الإجراءات التخطيطية لتطبيق السياسات، خطط الساسات القومية، نظم تسجيل بيانات الحوادث (تقارير الحوادث، التسجيل اليدوى، التسجيل بالحاسبات)، إحصاءات الحوادث (أنواع الحوادث، معدلات الحوادث، طرق الإحصاء واستخاماتها، اكتشاف المواقع عالية الحوادث، تحليل قبل/بعد لحوادث)، تحليل الموقع (رسم الحادث، رسم الحالة، التحليل)، تطبيق إجراءات المكافحة.

04 752
رسم وانتاج الخرائط

مقياس رسم الخريطة – ترتيب الخرائط – البرنامج القومي للخرائط – قاعدة البيانات الرقمية القومية – طرق الرسم اليدوية والطرق المدعومة بالحاسب الآلي – الطرق الأساسية اليدوية للتوقيع – الرموز الطبوغرافية – وضع الخريطة على اللوحة – كتابة الحروف – سهم اتجاه الزوال – العنوان والملاحظات ومفتاح الخريطة – مواد الرسم – انتاج الخرائط والحاسب الآلي – نظم الرسم المدعومة – مصادر الأخطاء في الخرائط .

04 753
ضبط شبكات الربط المساحي

مفهوم الضبط : الضبط البسيط – طريقة أقل مجموع للمربعات الضبط بطريقة أقل مجموع للمربعات : معنى الأوزان – الضبط بالطريقة الغير مباشرة – طريقة الأرصاد وحدها – انتقال التباين والتغاير – التحليل المسبق للأرصاد المساحية – المثلثات – التضليع – الميزانية الدقيقة – الأشكال الشائعة – معاملات المتانة – التقييم والمواصفات – الأرصاد : خط القاعدة – الاتجاهات الأفقية – قياس المسافة – ضبط شبكات المثلثات والتضليع والميزانيات بالطرق التالية : التقريبية – المباشرة – الغير مباشرة – التغير في الإحداثيات .

04 754
تطبيق الحاسب الآلي في الجيوديسيا

برمجة المسائل التالية : شكل الأرض – المنحنيات على سطح الأرض – حساب المساحات على سطح الأرض – أنصاف الأقطار للأسفيرويد – ضبط أنواع شبكات الربط المختلفة : المثلثات – التضليع – الميزانية .

04 755
تركيب نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ( GIS )

يغطي هذا المقرر الجانب الهيكلي في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ( GIS ) ، ويحتوي على نظم إدارة قواعد البيانات – النموذج الخاص بربط البيانات – النموذج العادي والنموذج المعدل لربط العناصر – النموذج الوظيفي والنماذج المنطقية – الصفات الخاصة بالبيانات المكانية – إجراء الاستفسارات في قواعد البيانات الجغرافية – حل المسائل الخاصة بالفروق الهيكلية ( مثل تحديث البيانات ) .

04 756
دراسات خاصة في الاستشعار عن بعد

عرض للحالة الراهنة – والتطور في علم الاستشعار عن بعد ، ويعتمد المقرر على إجراء الطالب لدراسة تجميعية وعروض في حلقات نقاش – تطبيق وإيضاح لعملية معالجة للصور مأخوذة من مراجع .

04 757
الجيوفيزياء

مقدمة – مجال وجهد الجاذبية – قياسات الجاذبية ودقتها وتصحيحاتها – إنتقال الأخطاء لعناصر الجاذبية – تحديد قيم الجاذبية – أجهزة قياس الجاذبية – شذوذ الجاذبية – تحديد انحراف الرأس – علاقة الجاذبية بارتفاعات النقط ومجال الجاذبية والميزانيات .

04 758
البرمجة للجيوديسيا

حسابات شكل الأرض – حسابات الأخطاء – حسابات الانحدار الإحصائي في الحالات الخطية والأسية وكثيرة الحدود – حساب معامل المتانة – التقاطع الأمامي والعكسي – حسابات البيانات المثلثية – حسابات ارتفاعات النقط المساحية – ضبط الشبكات الجيوديسية ( المثلثات والتضليع )

04 759
تفسير الصور والاستشعار عن بعد

الخصائص الأساسية للصور – العناصر الأساسية لتفسير الصور – تعيين إحداثيات الصورة – تطبيق المساحة التصويرية في أبحاث التربة – نظام الإستشعار عن بعد الأمثل – نظام الاستشعار عن بعد العملي – الاستشعار عن بعد الفضائية .

04 760
الحسابات الجيوديسية على الكمبيوتر

الحسابات على سطح الأسفيرويد – حسابات المنحنيات على الأسفيرويد – حسابات المواضع الجيوديسية – حسابات الموضع بالأقمار الصناعية .

04 761
نظم المعلومات الجغرافية

مقدمة في نظم المعلومات الجغرافية – نظم الإدارة للمعلومات الفراغية – بيانات المدخلات : الجودة والتحقق – تمثيل البيانات الفراغية الرقمية – طرق النمذجة وتطبيقاتها في ال GPS – معالجة وتحليل البيانات – مقدمة في إدارة قواعد البيانات – تطبيقات قواعد البيانات في المساحة الرقمية – التطبيقات المختلفة لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية في نماذج المناسيب الرقمية – خروج البيانات وطرق عرضها – مراجعة للبرمجيات المتاحة لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية – مراجعة للوضع الحالي للخرائط الرقمية – نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في مصر .

04 762
مساحة الأنفاق

مقدمة في مساحة الأنفاق والمناجم – الربط الأقصى على سطح الأرض – المساحة تحت سطح الأرض – تقدير الانحراف الانتقالي والعوامل التي تؤثر عليه – حساب الدقة المطلوبة لشبكات المثلثات في الأنفاق – الترافرسات الموصولة في مساحة الأنفاق – انحراف النفق – الربط الرأسي – نقل المناسيب باستخدام الأجهزة الكهروضوئية .

04 763
04 764
إنتهى[/size]


----------



## إسلام علي (31 مايو 2009)

بالنسبة لقسم إنشاءات : فغير متوفر مسميات المقررات
ولكن هذه هي الدرجات المتاحة بالنسبة للدراسات العليا
الدرجات العلمية (مرحلة الدراسات العليا) 

دبلوم الهندسة الإنشائية 
دبلوم ميكانيكا التربة والأساسات 
دبلوم إدارة التشييد 
دبلوم خواص واختبار المواد 
دبلوم التحليل الإنشائي 
ماجستير في الهندسة الإنشائية 
دكتوراه في الهندسة الإنشائية


----------



## إسلام علي (31 مايو 2009)

وكذلك قسم الري والهيدروليكا غير متاح
أما التخصصات فهي

التخصصات العلمية 
الهيدروليكا 
هندسة الري والصرف 
تصميم منشآت الري والصرف 
الدرجات العلمية 
دبلوم الدراسات العليا في المجالات الآتية 
دبلوم منشآت الري 
دبلوم هندسة المصادر المائية 
دبلوم هندسة البيئة 
كما يقوم القسم درجتي الماجستير والدكتوراه في تخصصات القسم المختلفة


----------



## إسلام علي (31 مايو 2009)

[size=+2]بالنسبة لقسم الهندسة الصحية
فهذه المقررات بالنسبة للدراسات العليا

05 601
تنقيـة الميـاه :

خصائص المياه العكرة – محطات معالجة المياه – الترسيب الكيميائى والطبيعى – الترشيح – التعقيم – مراحل المعالجة المتقدمة – معالجة المياه الجوفية 0

05 602
نظم توزيع مياه الشرب :

تخزين المياه – التخزين الأرضى والعالى – الموازنة بين الاستهلاك والتخزين – طلمبات الرفع العالى – شبكات التوزيع – تصميم وصيانة شبكات التوزيع 0

05 603
نظم تجميع مياه الصرف :

مياه الصرف المنزلى والصناعى والأمطار – تصميم خطوط الانحدار – ملحقات شبكة الصرف – صيانة خطوط الصرف – الأمان – محطات الرفع 0

05 604
معالجة مياه الصرف

خصائص مياه الصرف – الطرق الهوائية واللاهوائية – المعالجة التمهيدية – المعالجة الابتدائية – المعالجة الثانوية – المعالجة المتقدمة – الترشيح البيولوجى – الحمأة المنشطة – بحيرات الأكسدة – البحيرات المهواه

05 605
مياه الصرف فى المناطق المنعزلة

خصائص مياه الصرف فى المناطق المنعزلة – طرق معالجة مياه الصرف فى المناطق المنعزلة – التخلص واعادة استخدام مياه الصرف – الغاز الطبيعى 0

05 606
عمليـات التشغيل

المعالجة الكيميائية للمياه ومياه الصرف – المعالجة البيولوجية للمياه ومياه الصرف – الترسيب – الترشيح – الامتزاز – التناضح العكسى – التقطير 0

05 607
الطرق الاقتصادية لمعالجة مياه الصرف

طرق المعالجة الطبيعية – بحيرات الأكسدة – البحيرات المهواة – المعالجة الأرضية 0

05 608
التحكم فى تلوث المسطحات المائية

طبيعة الأجسام المائية – الأثر من صرف المخلفات على المسطحات المائية – التنقية الذاتية للمسطحات المائية 0

05 609
المخلفات الصلبة

مصادر المخلفات الصلبة – التجميع – النقل – الفرز – المدفن الصحى – الحرق – التدوير 0

05 610
التحكم فى مياه الصرف الصناعى

خصائص مياه الصرف الصناعى – معالجة مياه الصرف الصناعى – اعادة التدوير 0

05 611
أساسيات التركيبات الصحية

المواسير والأجهزة الصحية المستخدمة فى التركيبات الصحية – تزويد المبانى والمنشآت بالمياه – نظم مقاومة الحريق فى المبانى – نظم التهوية 0

05 612
مشروع الهندسة الصحية

التخطيط الهندسى – التصميم والرسم التفصيلى لاحدى المواضيع الآتية : نظم الصرف – المرشحات البيولوجية – الحمأة المنشطـة – قنـوات الأكسدة – بحيرات الأكسدة – ادارة المخلفات الصلبة – اعادة استخدام مياه الصرف 0

05 701
هندسة مياه الشـرب

مقدمة فى الامداد بالمياه – مصادر المياه النقية وخصائصها – مراحل تصميم مكونات شبكات تغذية المياه – شوائب المياه – مكونات المياه الطبيعية – المواصفات القياسية لمياه الشرب الآمنة – الترسيب – الترشيح – المرشحات البطيئـة – السريعة والمباشرة – مرشحات الضغط – التعقيم 0 التقنيات الحديثة فى معالجة المياه – تصميم شبكات توزيع المياه – التخزين – محطات الرفع – مواسير المياه – وسائل منع التآكل – الصمامات ومرفقات شبكة المياه – تنفيذ وصيانة شبكات التوزيع 0

05 702
هندسة الصرف الصحى

مصادر مياه الصرف الصحى – كميات مياه الصرف الصحى – شبكات الصرف المنفصلة والمشتركة – الفترة التصميمية لشبكات الصرف ومحطات المعالجة – مياه الأمطار – ملحقات شبكات الصرف – التنفيذ – الصيانة 0 قياس التصرفات فى مواسير الصرف الصحى– بيارات التجميع – محطات الرفع – خصائص مياه الصرف الصحى – المعالجة التمهيدية والابتدائية – المعالجة البيولوجية – معالجة الحمـأة والتخلص منها – المعالجة المتقدمة لمياه الصرف الصحى0

05 703
اقتصاديات مشاريع المياه والمخلفات السائلة

خصائص المياه النقية – تكلفة محطات تنقية المياه – التكلفة الكلية – تكلفة التشغيل والصيانة – تكلفة ومنافع مياه الشرب النقية والآمنة – معالجة ابتدائية – معالجة ثانوية – معالجة متقدمة – تأثير التلوث الميكروبيولوجى والكيميائى على الصحة العامة والبيئة – أثر المخلفات الخطرة على البيئة – الهدف والمنافع من المعالجة المتقدمة للمخلفات السائلة – تكلفة ومنافع اعادة استخدام مياه الصرف الصحى ومياه الصرف الصناعى – تكلفة ومنافع التنقية الكاملة لمياه الصرف المنزلية – أثر تلوث مياه الشرب على الصحة العامة فى الدول النامية – تكلفة الطرق المختلفة لمعالجة المخلفات السائلة 0

05 704
اعادة الاستخدام الآمن للمياه

خصائص المخلفات المنزلية – المخلفات السائلة الصناعية – مياه الصرف الزراعى – أثر المعالجة الابتدائية والثانوية والمتقدمة على خصائص المخلفات السائلة – أثر التخزين على المياه المعالجة – الأثر الايجابى والسلبى لمكونات المياه على التربة وعلى وقاية النبات والصحة العامة والحيوانات الزراعية – الدراسات البيئية والاجتماعية – المنافع من اعادة استخدام مياه الصرف – المواصفات القياسية فى المنظمات الدولية لاعادة استخدام مياه الصرف 0

05 705
الهندسة البيئيـة

المخاطر البيئية الطبيعية – أثر الاحتباس الحرارى وتآكل الاوزون – الأمطار الحامضية – تلوث المياه المستقبلة – تلوث الهواء – ادارى المخلفات الصلبة – المخلفات الخطرة – التقييم البيئى للمشروعات الهندسية – التقييم البيئى فى التخطيط لجودة المياه – التقييم البيئى لمشاريع الامداد بالمياه ومشاريع الصرف – قوانين التحكم فى التلوث – التطور البيئى – دراسة حالة 0

05 706
كيميـاء الهندسة الصحية

المواد والمركبات والتحليل الكيميائى للمياه – تركيز الأيون الهيدروجينى – ذوابانية الغاز – القاعدية – المواد الغروية والترويب – المركبات العضوية – المواد العضوية فى المخلفات السائلة – التحاليل الكيميائية فى المعمل – اختبار Jar – الأكسجين الذائب – الأكسجين الكيميائى الممتص – الكربون العضوى الكلى – الامتزاز بالكربون 0

05 707
ميكروبيولوجيا صحيـة

الكائنات الحية البيولوجية – الكائنات فى الحمـأة – الكائنات الحية الدقيقة فى الحمأة المنشطة ووصف العملية – الأمراض المستوطنة فى المياه – مؤشرات التلوث وجودة المياه – المياه كمصدر للتلوث البكتروليوجى – الطرق الطبيعية والكيميائية للتحكم فى التحكم – اقتصاديات التحكم – الاختبارات الميكروبيولوجية – اختبارات وتلوث المياه – الأكسجين الحيوى المستهلك بق54للصرف المنزلى والصرف الصناعى – العوامل التى تؤثر على نـمو الكائنات الحية الدقيقة فى نظم المعالجة البيولوجية – الفيروسات الممرضة فى الصرف الصحى – ازالة الفيروسات من المخلفات السائلة – التطهير 0

05 601
هندسة تنقية الميـاه

مصادر المياه ومعايير مياه الشرب – المياه الجوفية – أعمال تجميع المياه السطحية – محطات الرفع الواطى – الترسيب – الترشيح – تطهير المياه 0

05 602
توزيع وتخزين مياه الشرب

تخزين المياه – التخزين الأرضى والعالى – خزانات المياه – نظم ضخ المياه – تصميم شبكات المياه – صيانة الشبكات – صيانة الخزانات 0

05 603
شبكات الصرف الصحـى

طرق تجميع المخلفات السائلة المنزلية والصناعية ومياه الأمطار – أنواع شبكات الصرف الصحى – تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحى وشبكات تجميع مياه الأمطار –الدراسات الأولية لشبكات الصرف الصحى – انشاء شبكات الصرف الصحى – مكونات شبكة الصرف الصحى – بيارات التجميع – محطات الرفع وخطوط الطرد 0

05 604
عمليات معالجة المخلفات السائلة

خصائص المخلفات السائلة – دورة المكونات العضوية فى الطبيعة – الأكسدة الهوائية – الأكسدة اللاهوائية – الاختبارات – BOD COD – – عينات المخلفات السائلة – المعالجة التمهيدية – المعالجة الابتدائية – الترسيب الكيماوى – المعالجة البيولوجية – مرشحات الزلط – الحمأة المنشطة – بحيرات الأكسدة – البحيرات المهواة – اعادة استخدام مياه الصرف الصحى 0

05 605
الصرف الصحى للمناطق المنعزلة

طرق التجميع – خزان التحليل – التخلص من المخلفات السائلة – الشبكات السطحية – تجميع المخلفات الآدمية والتخلص منها – الغاز الحيوى 0

05 606
اعادة استخدام المخلفات السائلة

طرق التجميع – الطرق الاقتصادية والبسيطة لمعالجة المخلفات السائلة – اعادة الاستخدام – المعالجة من خلال الأرض – تطبيقات اعادة الاستخدام – المعايير 0

05 607
تحليل المياه والمخلفات السائة

التحاليل الكيميائية – التحاليل البيولوجية – الطرق الكيميائية المتقدمة – تحليل مياه البحار والبحيرات – مواضيع خاصة فى الصحة العامة 0

05 608
هندسـة مصادر المياه

مياه الأمطار – المياه الجوفية – المياه السطحية – خصائص المياه من المصادر المختلفة – قياس التصرفات للقنوات والمواسير – المصادر البديلة للمياه – التحكم فى الفاقد فى المياه فى الأغراض البلدية والصناعية والرى 0

05 609
عمليات الهندسة الصحية (1)

العمليات الطبيعية – والكيميائية – الترسيب الطبيعى والترسيب الكيماوى – الترشيح الامتزاز – التطهير – التناضح العكسى 0

05 610
عمليات الهندسة الصحية (2)

العمليات البيولوجية – دور الكائنات الحية الدقيقة – الأكسدة الهوائية – الأكسدة اللاهوائية – الطرق المعالجة بالخليط المعلق – طرق المعالجة على أسطح ملتصقة 0

05 611
تجميع ميـاه الأمطار

قياس مياه الأمطار – أنواع مقاييس الأمطار – قياس الثلوج – طرق حساب متوسط معدلات المطر – منحنى كثافة الأمطار – تصرفات مياه الأمطار فى شبكات الأمطار 0

05 612
معالجة المخلفات السائلة الصناعية

خصائص المياه والمخلفات السائلة – معدلات وخصائص المياه والمخلفات السائلة للعمليات الصناعية المختلفة – طرق المعالجة 0

05 613
التحكم فى تلوث المسطحات المائية

تلوث البيئة – تلوث الهواء والمياه والأرض – المخلفات الصناعية – الصرف الزراعى والمبيدات – دور ورد النيل فى تقليل تلوث المياه – التنقية الذاتية – تلوث الشواطىء – تلوث البحيرات 0

05 614
التركيبات الصحية

مواسير تغذية المبانى بالمياه للمبانى المختلفة – تصميم شبكات المياه الداخلية – السخانات الشمسية – حمامات السباحة – مواسير الصرف الداخلية للمبانى – تصميم الشبكات الأفقية 0

05 615
التحكم فى المخلفات الصلبة

تجميع المخلفات الصلبة ونقلها من المناطق الحضرية والمناطق المنعزلة – تصنيف المخلفات الصلبة – المدافن الصحية – حرق المخلفات الصلبة – الكمر – الحصول على الطاقة من المخلفات الصلبة – اعتبارات تلوث الهواء والمياه 0

05 616
اقتصاديات مشاريع المياه والصرف الصحى

خصائص كل من : المياه السطحية والجوفية ومياه الأمطار ومياه المجارى – والمخلفات السائلة الصناعية – وتكاليف أعمال المعالجة ( مدنى – ميكانيكا – كهرباء – تحكم ) – تكاليف الصيانة والتشغيل – التأثير البيئى 0

05 617
عمليات تدوير المياه

مصادر التلوث – المخلفات الصناعية – عمليات تصنيع الأغذية – الصناعات المعدنية- الصناعات الكيميائية – استرجاع المعادن – تدوير واسترجاع مخلفات الورق – تجميع المواد الصلبة 0

05 618
التحكم فى المخلفات الخطرة

مصادر المخلفات الخطرة – مخلفات محطات الطاقة – مخلفات عمليات الوقود – معالجة المخلفات المشعة – تكاليف معالجة المخلفات المشعة 0

05 619
الكيمياء والميكروبيولوجيا الصحية

الكيمياء الطبيعية – الكيمياء النوعية – العكارة – الأس الايدروجينى – الحموضة – القاعدية – العسر – الكلور – الأكسجين المطلوب – صبغ البكتريا – المخلفات كحامل للأمراض – اختبار البكتريا القولونية – الطحالب – الأوليات – الفيروسات – دور الكائنات الحية الدقيقة [/size]


----------



## eng abdallah (1 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح المفصل


----------



## سبع الليل (1 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي بشر

شرح موجز


----------



## الساهر الصاحي (4 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه على هذ ا لشرح الجميل


----------



## الملازم المهندس (24 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يالطيب على هل الشرح الوافي


----------



## ود الحكيم (24 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اشكرك على طرحك 
اطلبك ان تعرفني على مهندسين بالسعودية 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك على الشرح ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
تعبك راحه يا بش مهندس .. وفعلا زودتنا بمعرفة المقررات


----------



## memoforever (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور علي هذا الشرح الموجز


----------



## salim salim (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات مفيدة شكرا


----------



## مصعب عبدالوهاب (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (9 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح المفصل*


----------



## massalma (10 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## hrumeish (23 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك على هذا الجهد,لقد نورت صفحات الموضوع


----------



## إسلام علي (2 يونيو 2010)

الهندسة المدنية ... ( حقائق و معلومات )​

مهنة تهيىء المعرفة العلمية للتطبيق العملي.

ولقد تطورت معظم المجالات التخصصية في الهندسة منذ حوالي عام 1750م.

وتظهر اليوم باستمرار مجالات هندسية جديدة نتيجة للطفرات العلمية والتقنية.

كهندسة الفضاء الجوي والهندسة الطبية الحيوية والهندسة الكيميائية والهندسة المدنية والهندسة

الكهربائية والهندسة البيئية والهندسة الصناعية وهندسة المواد والهندسة الميكانيكية والهندسة النووية.



المجالات التخصصية الآخرى:

تركز بالذات على أكثر من مجالات محددة من الهندسة أكثر مما تتيحه الفروع الرئيسية. ويضم هذا الجزء

بضعة تخصصات هامة.

هندسة الصوت والهندسة الزراعية وهندسة الحاسوب والهندسة البحرية وهندسة المحيطات وهندسة النفط (البترول) وهندسة النسيج وهندسة النقل.





ثانياً

.. الهندسة المدنية ..

إن الهندسة المدنية عي أعرق واقدم فروع الهندسة واكثرها التصاقا بنشأة الإنسان وتطورة عبر السنين والعصور .

فالهندسة المدنية تعني بتطوير وتسهيل حياة الانسان وتكيف ونطويع البيئة النحيطة بة بما يتلائم مع رغباتة واحتياجاته.

والهندسة المدنية قي وقتنا المعاصر اصبحت يمنجزاتها العملاقة رافدا من روافد الرقي والتقدم العمراني والحضاري لبني البشر.

فقيل ما يزيد عن 5000 عام، قام المهندسون المدنيون بترك بصماتهم الواضحة في تاريخ شعوبهم، ومن شواهد تلك البصمات :

معبد الوركاء في العراق، وأهرامات الجيزة في مصر، وقنوات المياه الرومانية، وشبكة الطرق في الامبراطورية الفارسية.

وقبل ما يزيد عن 4000 عام كانت مدينتي هاربا وموهانجاوارا في الباكستان مزودتان بأحدث ما وصلت إليه تقنية الهندسة الصحية، حيث كانت قنوات الصرف المخفية في شوارع المدينة مبطنة بالطابوق ، ومزودة بنقاط التفتيش مثلما نجدها اليوم.

وقبل3000 عام بني سد مآرب العظيم بطول ميلين وبإرتفاع 120 قدما ، وعرضة عند القاعدة 500 قدم. وقبل 2700 عام كانت قنوات الري تجلب المياة لمدينة نينوي في العراق عبر ما يزيد عن خمسين كيلومترا.

وتم بناء سور الصين العظيم في فترة قياسية لا تزيد عن عشر سنوات ، وبطول يزيد عن 2500 كيلومترا، وكان ذلك سنة 200 قبل الميلاد.

وفي الامبراطورية الرومانية كانت شبكات الطرق المعبدة بالاجر تربط مدن الامبراطورية وتدعم سيل

التجارة .

وتقسم الهندسة المدنية الي عدة فروع وسنذكر اهم الفروع الرئيسية الهندسية :


1- هندسه الانشاءات : تهتم بالانشاء للمباني و الجسور والسدود و ناطحات السحاب.... وغيرها ..


2- هندسة التربة : تدرس خواص التربه وانواعها ومقدار تحملها كما تعرف تربة الشرقية غير عن الرياض مثلا.


3- هندسة الطرق : تدرس انواع الاسفلت وتصميم الاشارات والشوارع و هذا القسم ممتع جدا...


4- هندسة المياه : تدرس الياة الجوفيه وتاثيرها على البناء وقياس مياة الانهار والسدود والامطار...


5- هندسة الخرسانه : تدرس مكوناتها وكيفية التحكم في صلابتها والانواع لكل منطقة ....


6- هندسة المساحة : تدرس فنون حساب المساحات للمشاريع من خلال اجهزه متطوره بالاضافة الى قياس المرتفعات....


ثالثاً

.. مهندسي الهندسة المدنية ..

- مهندس إنشائي: ومهمته التصميم الإنشائي للمنشأة بمعنى بعد أن يقوم المعماري بعمل التصميم المعماري للمنشأة تبرز مهمة المهندس الإنشائي حيث من المفترض أن المعماري قام برسم التفاصيل جمالية والشكلية للمنشأة نجد أن مهمة الإنشاء هي تخليق هيكل عظمي للمنشاة يستطيع أن تحمله بمعنى أخر لو أن هناك حمل ما في منشأة ما مهمة الإنشائي هو تصميم المنشأ بحيث يتحمل هذا الحمل.


كيف؟ نتخيل أن هناك دولاب ما في شقة في دور في عمارة أين يذهب هذا الحمل؟
تعالوا معي نتخيل: بداية الدولاب هذا يقف على أرضية هذه الأرضية هي عنصر إنشائي يسمى بلاطة هذه البلاطة هي نفسها الأرضية التي نقف عليها وفي نفس الوقت هي سقف جيراننا الذين في الدور وكذلك سقفنا هو أرضية جيراننا في الدور الأعلى إذن البلاطة أو السقف هي أول عنصر إنشائي يقوم بحمل هذا الحمل (الوزن) ولكن هل السقف يتكون فقط من بلاطات؟

الإجابة أحياناً نعم وأحياناً لا ولكن سنأخذ الحالة الشائعة وسنقول أنه يكون من بلاطات وكمرات حيث أننا لو دققنا النظر في منشأ قبل بناء الحوائط فيه (الطوب) نجد أنه توجد فيه ما يسمى بالكمرات التي غالباً ما يجتهد المصمم الإنشائي في إخفائها داخل الحوائط وقلما تظهر للمرء لأن شكلها سيئ وكذلك تقلل من ارتفاع الدور ووظيفة الكمرات هي حمل البلاطات لأن البلاطات تكون صغيرة السمك (في حدود 12 سم) ولا تستطيع حمل نفسها لبحور (مسافات) كبيرة إذا البلاطة تحمل الدولاب سالف الذكر الذي ينتقل من البلاطة إلى الكمرة وهناك أنواع كثيرة من البلاطات ولكل نوع طريقة تصميم المهم أن الكمرات هي الأخرى تنقل حملها إلى عناصر رأسية تسمى بالأعمدة وهناك أنواع كثيرة منها أيضاً ولكل نوع تصميم والأعمدة نقوم بنقل حملها إلى أعمدة الدور الذي يليه والذي يليه إلى الذي يليه وهكذا حتى نصل إلى الأرض فنجد أن كل عمود يحمل حمله بالإضافة إلى حمل الأعمدة التي فوقه ولو ارتكزت الأعمدة بحملها على الأرض لغرزت في الأرض وهنا تقوم الأعمدة بنقل حملها إلى عناصر مسطحة تسمى بالأساسات وفائدتها مثل فائدة خف الجمل حيث يمنع رجله من الغرز في الأرض ويتم الربط بين الأساسات بعناصر تمسى بالسملات ووظيفتها منع الهبوط المنفصل للقواعد ولكل نوع من الأساسات طريقة تصميم تتدرج في الصعوبة وأعقدها اللبشة وهناك عشرات من العناصر الأخرى مثل القباب والأسقف المطوية والقشريات والإطارات والعقود والجمالونات والحوائط الحاملة والساندة والخزانات والسدود والقناطر وغيرها

والكثير من المنشات تحتاج لسنوات من العمر لدراستها ودراسة طرق تصممها وتحتاج لسنوات من العمر حتى تتمكن من التمكن منها ويمكن الاعتماد عليك كمهندس مصمم لها بدلاً من أن تنهار فوق قاطنيها لا قدر الله إذا مهمة المهندس هي نقل الحمل من مكانه إلى الأرض و بأمان عبر العناصر الإنشائية المختلفة (بلاطات وكمرات وأعمدة و قواعد وغيرها) وتصميم هذه العناصر (أي تحديد أبعادها وتسليحها) وأخيراً تحمل مسئولية هذا التصميم لأن التصميم هنا أصبح له مسئولية جنائية في حالة انهيار العمارة فهل يستطيع مهندس عمارة أن يلم بكل هذا بالإضافة في كورس بسيط لا يتجاوز ترم بالإضافة إلى كل المسؤوليات الملقاه على عاتقه؟ أظن لا والهدف من إعطائه كورسين الخرسانة ونظرية المنشآت هو أن يحس بإحساس شريكه الإنشائي فلا يبتكر منشآت وهمية لا يمكن تنفيذها. فما فائدة الإبداع ما دام لا يمكن تنفيذه؟


ونكمل كلامنا وتتعرض المنشآت لأنواع مختلفة من الأحمال فليس الدولاب فقط وهو ما تقوم المنشآت بحمله ولكن هناك أحمال أخرى تقوم بحملها المنشآت ويتم تصنيفها إنشائياً على حسب استخدام المنشأ فأحمال المباني السكنية تختلف عن أحمال المكتبات (أرفف تحمل أطنان من الكتب) ويختلف عن حمل المخازن وعن حمل المصانع (ماكينات واهتزازات بل كل ماكينة لها حمل مختلف وتأثير مختلف على المنشأ) ويختلف ذلك عن حمل المدارس والجامعات وقاعات الأفراح (تخيل نفسك وأنت جالس في مدرج كلية الهندسة بجامعة البترول ومعك خمسة ألاف فرد ويحملك سقف واحد بدون أي عمود في المنتصف) أو تخيل نفسك في الإستاد تتابع مبارة الأهلي والإتحاد أنت و 75 ألف متفرج ومنشأ واحد فقط هو الذي يحملكم وغيرها من الأمثلة الكثير ..


وبالإضافة لهذا توجد أحمال أخرى مثل أحمال الزلازل والرياح فتخيل نفسك في أحد برجي مركز التجارة العالمي (بعد الشر عنك) والمبنى غير مصمم لمقاومة الرياح أو الزلازل فستجد أن المبنى يرقص مع كل هبة رياح أو عند حدوث زلزال لا قدر الله ولو أدخلتك في طرق مقاومة المنشأ للزلازل لأدخلتك في تخصص جديد يسمى تخصص مباني عالية يدرسه نوعية متخصصة جداً من مهندسي التصميم الإنشائي كدراسات متخصصة ولا يدرسه دونهم من مهندسي التصميم الإنشائي فهل يستطيع المهندس المعماري عمل هذا وبالإضافة لها تصميم الكباري والخزانات بأنواعها الأرضية والمرتكزة وهو ما لا يتدخل فيهم المعماري مطلقاً.


ويبقى أن أقول كلمة صغيرة وهي أن لكل مهنة اختصاصها ولا يستطيع شخص واحد أن يلم بكل شئ وفي العالم المتقدم التخصص الدقيق هو الأصل ولكلاً عمله والعمل الواحد يصنعه فريق وليس شخص وهذا هو سبب تقدمهم وسبب تأخرنا نحن. وقد رأيت بنفسي منشات يقوم بتصميمها معمارياً وإنشائياً وصحي وكهرباء بل وتنفيذها شخص واحد سوأ كان إنشائي أو معماري وقد يكون غير مهندس إلا أن هذه المنشآت بسيطة مثل فيلا صغيرة أو عمارة صغيرة أو مسجد صغير إلا أن هذا ليس بهندسة الهندسة في المشاريع الكبرى التي تحتاج إلى التخصص الدقيق ..


وبالإضافة إلى التخصصات السابقة يوجد ما يلى :

- مهندس تنفيذ : سواء كان إنشائي للهيكل والأساسات أو معماري للتشطيبات والعبرة بالخبرة.
- مهندس تخطيط عمراني: لتخطيط المدن
- مهندس جودة
- مهندس تخطيط ومتابعة
- مهندس عقود ومستخلصات
- مهندس مساحة
- مهندس تقدير و مراقبة تكاليف
- مهندس حصر وكميات
- مهندس تركيبات صحية
- مهندس تركيبات كهربائية
- مهندس مرافق شبكات مياه وصحي
- مهندس مرافق كهرباء وتليفونات
- مهندس مرافق طرق
- مهندس إلكتروميكانيك (تكييف – مصاعد)


----------



## إسلام علي (23 يونيو 2010)

أرجو وضع الصورتين في صدر الموضوع وجزا الله المشرفين خيرا


----------



## اسماء عبدالسلام (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكررررررررررررررر


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع جيد جدا 
وبه معلومات قيمة 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرؤوف حويج (10 فبراير 2011)

ارضي نازلة عن الجار 3متر اريد تصميم جدار ساند بطريقة القواعد والاعمدة والطوب


----------



## Jamal (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Osmanspark (27 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## Osmanspark (27 يناير 2015)

معلومات مفيدة


----------



## Osmanspark (27 يناير 2015)

إسلام علي قال:


> أرجو وضع الصورتين في صدر الموضوع وجزا الله المشرفين خيرا


في اي جامعة


----------

